# Bianchi San Jose - Review



## desurfer (Oct 22, 2005)

Finally, after two months of being backordered, my LBS acquired the 58cm Bianchi San Jose I have been patiently waiting for. They built it up Monday night, and I test rode and purchased it Tuesday evening. Damn, that wad of cash was burning a hole in my pocket, but I suvived! 

Of course it rained the next day so I couldn't commute with it, but I did get a quick evening ride in. Today was my first commute and the first time I really got to play around on it. Being a SS-only mountain biker, I got bored with my Ultegra-equipped Lemond and yearned for some simplicity and more challenge (yes, SSing is a disease!), as well as a more heavy-duty bike for commuting, dirt roads and general road riding. So I sold the Lemond and got this.

My commute isn't much, about 8 miles each way and mildly hilly, or I can take a longer route and hit more climbs. Today I took the flatter route, but this way has about 2 miles each way where the road is too nasty to ride on, with no shoulder and cars going about 60mph. So the sidewalk is safer, but it is rough and torn up. One of the reasons the 'cross bike was so appealing.

Anyway, enough rambling, how is the bike?

Looks: 
I love the way it looks, with the light blue paint and white decals. Finish is very nice looking. Cranks are nice and clean with the bashring, brakes and levers are Cane Creek, black and not flashy. Saddle has fuzzy leopard print fabric down the center. I don't hate it, but it's a bit bizarre. I guess that means it fits in with the whole singlespeed thing. On the whole it's understated but very stylish. And who doesn't like the clean lines of a singlespeed?

Speed: 
Stock gearing is 42/17, which seems good for a moderately hilly area. It's a bit sluggish off the line and spins out at about 25mph, but a SSer shouldn't be shocked at that. The semi-knobbies (32c WTB All-Terrainasaurs) are actually not too loud on the asphalt, but I can't tell how much they're slowing me down.

Feel: 
I like it much better than my old Lemond. 'Cross bars don't have as much drop, so they're more comfortable than racing bars. The brake hoods feel better than Shimanos. The saddle, while odd looking, is agreeable, but I'll make a final verdict after I put some long rides behind me. Drivetrain is silent and smooth, one of the reasons I love SSing. 
The top tube and downtube are shaped, so there's practically no flex around the BB when hammering out of the saddle. The frame feels solid, but is still pretty light. I'd guess about 22lbs with Time ATACs on it. It shines on the rough sidewalk portion of the commute, where the beefy tires and doublewall rims soak up the potholes and cracks quite nicely.
Handling is good, obviously not as nimble as a racer but it's not a pig by any means. It's plenty quick and fast enough for a mountain biker looking to ride some asphalt. You may not be able to ride a peloton, but if that's your desire then you won't be considering this anyway.

Overall, it's a solid, fun bike for the road riding I'll be doing, and I like the toughness and the option of being able to go off-road. Eventually I may get a double ENO and another chainring to have a trail gear for the local singletrack. It's a ton of bike for the money, and one that will be in my stable for a long time. Great bike!

Thanks for listening to me ramble, and I hope my review may be helpful to someone considering the bike. Now, here are some pictures to look at!


----------



## Pigtire (Jan 13, 2004)

Very nice! I just love that color and the cool looking retro decals. I just wish the rear would fit something wider than a 38c but still an awesome bike for the cash.


----------



## Joe Sausagehead (Feb 27, 2006)

Very nice! I've had my eye on that model for some time - if I could figure out a reason why I need it (other than "because I need it"), I'd put one in my garage this weekend. I can't imagine _what_ they were thinking when they spec'd that saddle, but having something that looks like right between my legs would make me feel cheap and dirty!  
Oh, and that bike would make one _sweet_ fixed gear!


----------



## SSweetleaf (Jan 6, 2004)

Nice! i have been eyeing one of those up. Is that hub flip flopable for a fixed cog?


----------



## desurfer (Oct 22, 2005)

SSweetleaf said:


> Nice! i have been eyeing one of those up. Is that hub flip flopable for a fixed cog?


Unfortunately, no. But the one time I rode a fixie I hated it, so this isn't a drawback to me.


----------



## GlowBoy (Jan 3, 2004)

Nice! I have had a Volpe (upon whose frame the San Jose is based, the only frame difference being the Volpe's forward-facing horizontal dropouts, which IMO are more functional) for several years. Rides great, yet still plenty stiff down below with the ovalized downtube and straight chainstays. Deserves to be be a much more popular bike than it is, so maybe the San Jose variation will help in that department. Mine came geared, but after about a year I converted it to SS and racked up several thousand miles that way: 48x18 and 42x16 on road tires, 42x17 on 'cross tires.

Just be careful of those All Terrainasaurus tires if it ever rains on your commute. Very sketchy in the wet. There are better 'cross tires that don't weigh any more than the ATs.


----------



## desurfer (Oct 22, 2005)

GlowBoy said:


> Nice! I have had a Volpe (upon whose frame the San Jose is based, the only frame difference being the Volpe's forward-facing horizontal dropouts, which IMO are more functional) for several years. Rides great, yet still plenty stiff down below with the ovalized downtube and straight chainstays. Deserves to be be a much more popular bike than it is, so maybe the San Jose variation will help in that department. Mine came geared, but after about a year I converted it to SS and racked up several thousand miles that way: 48x18 and 42x16 on road tires, 42x17 on 'cross tires.
> 
> Just be careful of those All Terrainasaurus tires if it ever rains on your commute. Very sketchy in the wet. There are better 'cross tires that don't weigh any more than the ATs.


Thanks for the heads up with the tires; I don't usually ride when it's raining (I'm a wuss, hehe). I agree with the dropouts, I liked the Volpe but couldn't afford the extra $300. They should have just repainted the Volpe frame and ditched the shifters instead of changing the drops. It'd be easier to add fenders without the track ends.


----------



## single1x1 (Mar 23, 2005)

*looks good, but the tt are too short for me*



GlowBoy said:


> Nice! I have had a Volpe (upon whose frame the San Jose is based, the only frame difference being the Volpe's forward-facing horizontal dropouts, which IMO are more functional) for several years. Rides great, yet still plenty stiff down below with the ovalized downtube and straight chainstays. Deserves to be be a much more popular bike than it is, so maybe the San Jose variation will help in that department. Mine came geared, but after about a year I converted it to SS and racked up several thousand miles that way: 48x18 and 42x16 on road tires, 42x17 on 'cross tires.
> 
> Just be careful of those All Terrainasaurus tires if it ever rains on your commute. Very sketchy in the wet. There are better 'cross tires that don't weigh any more than the ATs.


 I like the look but the top tube is too short for me, I'd need a 58cm at 6ft and I like that on my ss/fixed cross check I can ride a 56 with the right top tube length and some extra stand over.
My allround cheapo cross onroad off road tire is the ritchey trail mix in 35c, looks a little smaller, fairly short. Does alright off road and rolls quite well on the road, only availible in a steel bead, but at about $13 or less a tire are a great buy and last a long time and are fairly tough also.


----------



## ScaryJerry (Jan 12, 2004)

It's funny, the shipment of San Jose's just came in on the boat and everyone is finally getting their new toys! Just got a few of those beauties in my shop the other day....and one happens to be my size...hmm...


----------



## desurfer (Oct 22, 2005)

*after my first "long" ride...*

Alrighty, so I finally got the bike out on a "real" ride. This bike is super versatile. I rode the 8 miles to work at an easy pace. After work, I rode out west from Newark, DE towards Fair Hill, MD. There are a couple of decent hills on the way. Then, I ducked into a few miles of singletrack down to the creek, and back up and around some doubletrack. Finally, I hit the road again and cleaned some big hills before heading home on my commute route. All in all, about 35 miles.

Damn, SSing on the road is a whole different beast than offroad. Rather than short bursts of power, it's long, grinding climbs out of the saddle. Definitely not setting any uphill speed records. I'm a strong SSer offroad, but after this road ride I was beat! I think gearing (42/17) is okay, I probably just have to build up the endurance.

Still, it's a super fun ride, and it's great to be able to be fast on the road and hit singletrack all on the same bike. Good times!


----------



## iliketoridebikes (Jan 22, 2004)

nice saddle
do they sell anything like that in the mens department


----------



## Legbacon (Jan 20, 2004)

*Take The Pain*

Damn, SSing on the road is a whole different beast than offroad. Rather than short bursts of power, it's long, grinding climbs out of the saddle. Definitely not setting any uphill speed records. I'm a strong SSer offroad, but after this road ride I was beat! I think gearing (42/17) is okay, I probably just have to build up the endurance.

I rode 42/17 with my cyclecross tires this Winter and it's not bad if the hill isn't too steep or long. Just switched to my summer setup of 23mm road tires and 46/17. I can still get up the hills but it hurts. Cruising the flats is great though.


----------



## wolfy (Dec 21, 2004)

Does anyone know what availability is like now?

I'm thinking about dropping the bombdiggity!

-M


----------



## ScaryJerry (Jan 12, 2004)

Depends on where you live. Over here on the West Coast, the shipment of Bianchi bikes is sitting down at the port, in their cargo container, stuck in a mile of paperwork. To add to the fun, one of the reps got up and quit spur of the moment. Basically, you'll be expecting a good delay no matter where you're purchasing a Bianchi......


----------



## wolfy (Dec 21, 2004)

You couldn't be more wrong. College Cyclery in Reno, NV had a 58 cm in stock and on the floor. I rode it. I rode it. I hemmed and I hawed like a old french maid. Then I got out the card and bought it up one side and down the other. 

Rides nice. pretty fast. Hopefully the front brake pads will mellow up and the fork 
chatter will lessen. 

-M


----------



## b12yan88 (Jun 28, 2004)

wolfy said:


> You couldn't be more wrong. College Cyclery in Reno, NV had a 58 cm in stock and on the floor. I rode it. I rode it. I hemmed and I hawed like a old french maid. Then I got out the card and bought it up one side and down the other.
> 
> Rides nice. pretty fast. Hopefully the front brake pads will mellow up and the fork
> chatter will lessen.
> ...


wow, talk about spur of the moment, so how much was it ?


----------



## wolfy (Dec 21, 2004)

It wasn't that SOTM, but maybe a little. It was list price. 550 or something. I just put ferders on it. Will try to get some pics, but I refuse to post a pic of a bike without a rider on it. and Those around me refuse to take pictures of me on a bike. So Monday morning I'll go to the park with the tripod and take some timer shots.

-M


----------



## ScaryJerry (Jan 12, 2004)

Hey wolfy, in response, I was referring to availability of Bianchi product that isn't already on the shelves. That shop may have had the San Jose already from the last wave. Any new or special orders will be taking some time to get. Congratulations on your new San Jose! Definitely post some pics with fenders as I've yet to see one with guards on.


----------



## kennon (Aug 29, 2004)

I've am in that line waiting for my 55cm san jose to get in. My LBS has the 52 and 58 in stock but I've been waiting for over a month now. If anyone knows of a shop in So. CA with a 55, PM me please!!!


----------



## wolfy (Dec 21, 2004)

Yeah, I know. They told me the same thing you did. I was just trying to be a smartass.

Anyway here's some pics. Riding in the rain. Fenders work well. No bacon strip. BTW I was downtown yesterday and I said something to my buddy about how that suave leapord print might get wet and leave a bacon strip on my arse and this drunk boogereater said bacon strip, then something about his road bike when he was a kid and raved until we were out of sight. What is it about baconstrip that sets people off?

-M


----------



## b12yan88 (Jun 28, 2004)

look kinda cramped in that. What's the TT measurement.


----------



## wolfy (Dec 21, 2004)

You think? TT is 570mm. They didn't have the 61 cm, which is a little longer, but the stand over on the larger bike is incompatible with my physiology. It feels pretty good. I'd hate to find out that the bike shop told me this one fit merely because it was the only one they had and they wanted to sell it.

It feels balanced and cranking on it doesn't produce a bunch of instablity and wobble.

-M


----------



## Drevil (Dec 31, 2003)

Looks like your bike is leaking paint 

I checked them out at the LBS and it looks like a good bang for the buck.


----------



## wolfy (Dec 21, 2004)

Dude, look at my quads! What do you expect?!?!?
I expect to crank that bike into pieces by the end of the day.

-M


----------



## max-a-mill (Apr 14, 2004)

desurfer said:


> After work, I rode out west from Newark, DE towards Fair Hill, MD. There are a couple of decent hills on the way. Then, I ducked into a few miles of singletrack down to the creek, and back up and around some doubletrack. Finally, I hit the road again and cleaned some big hills before heading home on my commute route. All in all, about 35 miles.


damn your ride home can take you through fair hill?? i am jealous. i am down there every chance i get on weekends. that place is my FAVORITE!!!

but i can't complain i guess, my ride home takes me through wissahickon everyday (but i ain't takin my commuter on those trails).

nice ride!

if your ever riding fairhill and see a guy on a rigid giant yellow waltworks out there say hi!


----------



## nick irons (Sep 14, 2005)

does anyone know what the rear spacing on the san jose is??


----------



## SMOKEY (May 19, 2004)

C'mon guys ! whats the rear spacing on that thing?

If it is 130mm, can one use a ENO double freewheel or is the hub too small?

In other words, how do I get a road gear and an off road gear on that same hub? Is it better to get a new hub? If so, does anyone know who makes 130mm flip flop hubs?


----------



## KeepItSimpleSpeed (Sep 25, 2004)

I recently got my 58 San Jose (after a 3 month wait). I'm a bit bummed b/c the top tube seems really short. I'm 6'2" and I ride a 58 Cannondale which fits great.
After a substantial ride, my knees started to hurt. I put a more laid back post on it and moved the saddle all the way back on the rails and it could still be longer. 
It looks really sweet - I put a Brooks saddle and bar tape on it. Very classy, but it's not the ride all day fun bike I was hoping for b/c of the short top tube.
I've had a Bianchi SS MTB and it was short too - I even had the 20.5. Maybe Bianchi just makes really short bikes. Anyone else have a similar problem?


----------



## warmseth (Jan 12, 2004)

^^yeah, my DISS seems short compared to the stand over. 

i test rode a pista today. it seemed a good price at $450 new with a front brake but it's not exactly the bike i'm looking for. i'd like something with a flip flop rear in case i hate fixie. still it was basically my very first fixie experience and i'm not certain but i might just have liked it. what do you think of that price?


----------



## wolfy (Dec 21, 2004)

It's road spacing. Someone already posted that. What I think would be the best bet would be to put two cassette cogs on a regular road wheel and hub and two chainrings, one in place of the bash ring. Then match the total tooth count for no break adjustment, or fudge it a little since it's a track end. Shouldn't be too hard.

-M


----------



## thephat (Mar 4, 2004)

*availability is good for now*



wolfy said:


> Does anyone know what availability is like now?
> 
> I'm thinking about dropping the bombdiggity!
> 
> ...


----------



## wolfy (Dec 21, 2004)

Resisting temptation is for the unimaginative. Do it. I did. But before you do make them see how big a tire will fit on it!

-M


----------



## SMOKEY (May 19, 2004)

WOOT!

I just got one on friday... Super sweet ride.

The brakes are kinda scary but I would imagine most brakes would be kinda scary at 235 lbs.

Can't wait to build up a flip flop and maybe some midge bars!


----------



## OneGearGuy (Jun 15, 2004)

I love the color and spec. I never leave any stock bikes alone, so little bits of upgrades will be fun and welcomed. Is the retail price around $560? 

OGG


----------



## yz400e (Apr 11, 2005)

That Bianchi is really sweet and I have seen one recently. So, when I saw an article on cycling news about another single speed road bike it caught my attention. Unfortunately this isn't a cross bike but it looks nice. This one is a schwinn. I thought schwinn was Wally World only but maybe not. Any one here have any information on schwinn?

Here is the schwinn.
https://www.cyclingnews.com/tech.php?id=tech/2006/news/05-12


----------



## warmseth (Jan 12, 2004)

^
http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=60526

DOES look cool!


----------



## ParkerFly (May 13, 2005)

*I just got one of those*

unfortunately some idiot at the factory packed it without a fork brace and the fork came out of the box bent. It's been sitting at my LBS for 2 weeks. The owner is pissed, but I'm cool. I'll get it eventually. The only change I'll make is a Brooks B-17. When I test rode it I loved it.


----------



## 1x1clyde (Oct 5, 2005)

Better late than never.
Here is my San Jose with a few modifications.
I got it last December and have been riding it nonstop, commuting 3-4 times a week and 1 road/off road ride on the weekends.
This is my favorite rig!
Has anyone else had issues with the stock wheels? 
I re-laced the rear wheel with some beefier spokes but still have to check it more than I would like to.
I have another set built with Mavic CXP 33's to Paul WORD hubs but and trying to use those for the dirt.


----------



## Timo (Jan 13, 2004)

*Here's mine....*

Looks like I posted mine in the wrong forum. I posted some pictures over at the 29er Forum *located here*.


----------



## wolfy (Dec 21, 2004)

Yeah. The rear wheel sucks. Specifically the freewheel or the hub. Mine makes noise when cranking. I'll ride it until it explodes when I'm 10+ miles from home and it's about to rain, while my phone has 10 seconds of battery and I'm out of quarters and there aren't any payphones, or pedestrians, or citybusses nearby. Kind of like when I got a flat on the rear and the adjuster screw on my 20 year old cool-tool fell out and got hoplessly lost in the grass and I couldn't get the axle nuts off.

I'm also thinking of trading out my slicks for the stock semi-knobies. I spin out too fast with slicks. 

-M


----------



## JudgeMorris (Jun 22, 2005)

*Paper Mill Road?*

Desurfer: I think I saw you cranking up Paper Mill road on your San Jose like the day after you posted your write up!
Where did you pick it up? Henry's?
I have been a Bianchi fan since I got my GUSS last summer and will definitely be looking to acquire a San Jose when I have the funds.
Thanks for good write up of a very cool bike.


----------



## jfh (Apr 8, 2006)

Has anyone replaced a rear wheel on the San Jose. Although not new to mountainbiking, I am new to the whole singlespeed thing and road biking thing. Thus, I am not knowledgable about the whole chainline measurement thing. Does anyone have a good suggestion for a new rear wheel? Thanks.


----------



## desurfer (Oct 22, 2005)

JudgeMorris said:


> Desurfer: I think I saw you cranking up Paper Mill road on your San Jose like the day after you posted your write up!
> Where did you pick it up? Henry's?
> I have been a Bianchi fan since I got my GUSS last summer and will definitely be looking to acquire a San Jose when I have the funds.
> Thanks for good write up of a very cool bike.


That was probably me! I go up that hill out of Newark a lot. Yes, I bought it from Henry's in Pike Creek. Cool guys there. It's a great bike, you'll have a blast with it. I did a 50-miler yesterday on some pretty hilly roads, and I'm only about 1mph slower than when i had a geary bling racer. The limiting factor is the downhills, you can't gear up and crank!


----------



## SMOKEY (May 19, 2004)

Quite a nice ride for the loot.


----------



## capn caveman (Aug 31, 2005)

*WHERE IS IT?!?! / Tire suggestions*

I'm still waiting for mine to show up!?! I put money down on one and had it ordered about 6 weeks ago. The lbs called Bianchi and was told they were shipping it out the next day. (4 weeks ago) I'm going crazy! I'm not the most patient person when I'm waiting for something I want! Sorry. Just venting. Anyways, I was hoping to get tire suggestions from all u all. I am looking for an all around set of tires for what is going to be my do everything bike. This is going to be my townie. (Trips to Golden's 2nd largest brewery) My commuter/ bad weather commuter. I definately plan on taking it off road also. So what do you peeps think would suit me best for a do everything set of tires. I think I saw that the biggest tires this bike would accept were 38s. Thanx in advance for any suggestions. -Jarred


----------



## 1x1clyde (Oct 5, 2005)

Nice pix Smokey,
way to break it in!:thumbsup:


----------



## largephantomD (Jun 19, 2006)

*San Jose rear wheel issue...*



wolfy said:


> Yeah. The rear wheel sucks. Specifically the freewheel or the hub. Mine makes noise when cranking. I'll ride it until it explodes when I'm 10+ miles from home and it's about to rain, while my phone has 10 seconds of battery and I'm out of quarters and there aren't any payphones, or pedestrians, or citybusses nearby. Kind of like when I got a flat on the rear and the adjuster screw on my 20 year old cool-tool fell out and got hoplessly lost in the grass and I couldn't get the axle nuts off.
> 
> I'm also thinking of trading out my slicks for the stock semi-knobies. I spin out too fast with slicks.
> 
> I just switched out the 17 tooth to a 16 on the rear wheel. I'm get annoying noises too. Any idea what the issue is?? Thanks.


----------



## largephantomD (Jun 19, 2006)

I have been riding the **** out the San Jose for a few months now, mostly for commuting here in Chicago. I replaced the 17tooth on the rear wheel with a 16. Now I'm getting crazy annoying noise...click click click. Can anyone give me some advice on how to troubleshoot? I think I may go back to the 17 and replace the 42 with a 46....

Thanks,
D


----------



## skifastchad (Mar 30, 2004)

largephantomD said:


> I have been riding the **** out the San Jose for a few months now, mostly for commuting here in Chicago. I replaced the 17tooth on the rear wheel with a 16. Now I'm getting crazy annoying noise...click click click. Can anyone give me some advice on how to troubleshoot? I think I may go back to the 17 and replace the 42 with a 46....


I replaced my stock 17t with a 16t ACS CLAWS. Ive solved a few of the clicking noises after about 300 miles on my new sanjose.

1 - the rear spokes were like overcooked noodles. I gave every one a full turn. The spoke holes in the hub are much bigger than the spokes, so there may be some movement right at the head unless the spokes are very tight. That solved the click, click, click every time the wheel went around.

2 - the quicklink on the chain was put on the outside of my bike. There is minimal clearance to the bashring, and the quicklink will hit the bashring every time around. Check to see that your quicklink is on the inside of the chain and it won't contact the bashring.


----------



## wolfy (Dec 21, 2004)

*tires*

Anyone seen how big a tire it'll take? I want to do a tour and not get beat to shizzle.

What a fun bike!

-M


----------



## cbradtele (Jul 1, 2006)

*It's a Baby!!!!*

Yep. Two days old and what a baby. I LOVE this bike. It's suprising how effortlessly the stock 42/17 climbs. Also, it's quick around town or country flats. I took it on some gnarly dirt roads, fields, and mud (In the Lake Champlain Islands in VT) and it performed. Already two people have stopped me and asked about the bike. Now... about the leopard print. I like that it's flashy but it looks like a girl's bike. I really mean no offense, Ladies! There is a decal that says "100% chick designed" on it. I'll live with it because the saddle is comfy. Overall? AWESOME! Best purchase ever. By the way, It's my first SS. Im hooked! I "was" a roadie. Now I'm a Cross/SSer!!!!!! Seems to fit my lifestyle as I'm also a telemark skier and canoer. Something very organic about all three ways of gittin' around. Oh... Im on a 61 (I'm 6' 1") and had them put a shorter stem


----------



## GlowBoy (Jan 3, 2004)

wolfy said:


> Anyone seen how big a tire it'll take? I want to do a tour and not get beat to shizzle.
> 
> What a fun bike!
> 
> -M


The San Jose is based on the Volpe frame. My Volpe will fit 700x35 in back -- 700x38 definitely buzzes the stays, even with a true wheel. Will take at least a 700x45 in front.


----------



## 1x1clyde (Oct 5, 2005)

Quote:
Originally Posted by wolfy
Anyone seen how big a tire it'll take? I want to do a tour and not get beat to shizzle.

What a fun bike! 

-M 

Hey Wolfy,
I am running Ritchey ZED race 700x42's....super plush and unbeatable off road!
You do have to run about 15 psi to fit the tires through the brakes, then inflate.
I put an extra link in the chain to back the wheel out from the stays, fit perfect.
Don't know if they would be the best touring tread but for "Monster Cross" they are the key.
Good luck!


----------



## 8200rpm (Apr 28, 2006)

*You bastards!!!*

I just picked mine up today! It's smooth, silent, and SWEEEET! I'm 5'8" and ended up getting a 52cm. The top tube on the 55cm touched my figs. There's a some toe overlap at 3/9 o' clock when making tight 1 mph U-turns but it's irrelevant for real riding. I've rubbed my shoe a couple times and now I instinctively point my toes up when doing tight turns at slow speed. It's a freewheel, so you can position your cranks as needed.

The last time I rode a single speed (BMX) was nearly 20 years ago when I was 13. I've gotten used to aluminum FS and hardtail mountain bikes in the last few years. And, I don't know if it's the larger wheels or the steel frame on this Bianchi, but on the road this bike rides like a Cadillac compared to my aluminum hardtail.

For those of you who are riding hardtail MTB on the road when you can't get to the dirt, you should try this bike. It's smooth and maintains speed without bogging like a MTB.

For you SoCal bastards who are interested, I bought mine from Kings Bicycle Store in Seal Beach on PCH. Mine was 1 of 4 they had in stock. They also had a couple Volpe's as well as a couple track bikes, and of course a rack full of bikes that cost more than my 4 year old car. It's a hardcore roadie shop, and the owner will spend a good chunk of his time fitting you. Not just telling you which size frame, but having you pedal your bike on rollers and intermittently checking your fit and making adjustments to your bike. Not your ordinary LBS for sure. Their service shop does top notch work, and they're more than happy to wrench MTBs. I had a new Marzocchi installed on my hardtail. Service manager rides a hardtail SS MTB.:thumbsup:


----------



## b12yan88 (Jun 28, 2004)

hey does anyone know the bottom bracket height on the san jose ?


----------



## b12yan88 (Jun 28, 2004)

I was wondering if there is enough clearance to safely run the san jose fixed


----------



## wolfy (Dec 21, 2004)

A hipster on a desalvo fixie sait hi to me at a stoplight this morning. Does that mean I'm cool? Too bad I was leaning against the light pole spinning my cranks backwards. But I had finally decided to ditch the clipless and the daily Mr.Rogers shoe changing routine for Simple sneakers and rolled up carhardts. My I was looking sharp.

-M

ps So, Mr. RIP. Is there enough clearance?
pps a cargo rack beats an oversized mASSenger bag anyday.


----------



## b12yan88 (Jun 28, 2004)

Not with the stock pedals as of now, But clipless are always a bit shorter. I had a pedal strike the other day coming fast down a hill going into a turn. Roadies are so fast...it's more fun than i imagined


----------



## cbradtele (Jul 1, 2006)

I know a guy who put a flip-flop (free on one side, fixed on the other) on his san jose. He switches depending on how he feels. Just turn the tire around, So... YES! You can I just got a 49 San Jose for my girlfriend. We are in heaven. I road 60 miles yesterday. Serious climbs. bike performed well. I coast more on the ss than on my older rode bike (60/13!) but that's ok w/me. SINGLE SPEED IS ALL YOU NEED! RIDE! p.s. my new mantra is, "Every hill ends."


----------



## Lowecifer (Jul 26, 2006)

I'm expecting my San Jose to come in tomorrow sometime, and hopefully the LBS will have it built up so I can ride this weekend. Odd thing was that when I ordered it (monday), the owner called the factory to check on whether my size (58cm) was in stock, which it was, but apparently they are shipping a 2007 model.

I was a little surprised, as I've not seen any publicity on the 2007 line. Anyone think that's fishy? The shop has a good reputation.


----------



## b12yan88 (Jun 28, 2004)

I got the same response as you did. They are phasing out the 06 for the 07's. It also comes in another color as well. Theres the regular bluish one as well as another one. Hopefully the 07 won't cost more, but im betting that it will. They did an upgrade on the wheels, but i dont know if they're going to be any better than the original. There are 28 spokes instead of 32 on the new ones. Have fun with it .


----------



## Lowecifer (Jul 26, 2006)

b12yan88 said:


> I got the same response as you did. They are phasing out the 06 for the 07's. It also comes in another color as well. Theres the regular bluish one as well as another one. Hopefully the 07 won't cost more, but im betting that it will. They did an upgrade on the wheels, but i dont know if they're going to be any better than the original. There are 28 spokes instead of 32 on the new ones. Have fun with it .


I was told it was an extra 20 bucks and that there wasn't any other choice in color, but maybe he meant there wasn't anything other than the original blue in stock.

Glad to hear someone else had a similar experience. Wanted to make sure I wasn't getting hosed, even for a measly double sawbuck.


----------



## F'ueco (Jul 30, 2006)

I just got mine today from Pacific up in San Francisco. I ordered it last Saturday, and it took six days to get from distribution to built up for me. The only thing I've done to it that's not stock is flip the stem and add my crank bros. pedals. I rode perhaps 15 miles on it this afternoon (a mix of flat dirt/gravel and road); and loved every minute of the ride. The only issues I had were from not being used to riding offroad without suspension (and having ridden exclusively road for the last year and a half).

As things start wearing out, I will upgrade this bike into a high performance machine. First up will probably be a Chris King headset and a better fork; and of course the tires). What are the best options for tires for wet weather? The primary reason I got this for commuting is the simplicity, which should make riding in the rain less of a hassle.


----------



## DrugMe (Mar 2, 2006)

I just got mine two days ago, luckily the bike shop had my size in stock (58cm). Great bike both on and off road. The only thing I have changed is the pedals and stem.


----------



## F'ueco (Jul 30, 2006)

Here's me and my ride, on Monday after work (park is Sunnyvale Baylands, which is an excellent place to stop and read during those pesky commutes).


----------



## clipless (Aug 2, 2006)

Here’s a sizing question for those of you who currently mount a San Jose. I’m definitely picking one of these bikes up, but I’m a little unsure of what size I need. I swung by the lbs yesterday and while they only had SJ’s in a 44 and 49 size, they had a full range of Volpe’s on hand (same geom). I’m just shy of 6’2” with a 33” inseam. I currently ride a 58 cm Trek 2000 with a ETT of about 58 cm. However, when I tried a 58 cm Volpe, the TT was a little too close to the boys, but I didn’t feel stretched out at all. The shop manager suggested a 55 cm, which will buy me another inch of clearance, but it shortens the ETT to about 56. I’d have to throw on a longer stem than the 110 they had on there. I was sitting a little more upright than on my Trek, but I didn’t feel too cramped (similar to wolfy’s pics).

They’re building up a 55 cm ’07 for me (no ’06 left). I guess I’ll just have to wait a couple days and ride it. They’re pretty cool and said it wouldn’t be a problem swapping it out for a 58 cm if it fits like a straight jacket. It’s just the idea of a 6’2” me riding a 55 cm bike that creeps me out.

This will be my project bike that I plan on commuting with, as well as storming some of the tamer single track around. Who knows, I might even find my self in my first cyclo-x race. I figure I’m going to suck anyways, so the lack of gears shouldn’t hurt me too bad.

Thanks in advance for the feedback.

- ss noob


----------



## Lowecifer (Jul 26, 2006)

I'm 6-0 and I'm riding a 58cm San Jose. It's a wee bit tight, but I like it. I'm strictly an urban rider, with some forays out on to paved bike paths. A 57cm would probablly be a better fit for me, if they made it.


----------



## DrugMe (Mar 2, 2006)

I'm 6' 3" with a 35" inseam and I went with a 58cm (they even had one in stock!). I found with the stock 120mm 15 degree stem that I felt too upright, the saddle was level with the bars. Luckily I had an old Ritchey WCS 130mm -6 degree stem lying around to swap with. I now feel I have achieved the right bar height and stretch.


----------



## ashmarke (Aug 8, 2006)

*cool bike... i am new, someone talk to me.*

hi, my name is Ben and i am new to these forums...

i know nothing about bikes. literally nothing. all i know is how to pedal really hard and go fast. during my younger years as an overexcited child (i'm now 24, not much has changed) i chugged up and sped down any hill i could find... i rode a huffy fixed gear and a nishiki mountain bike. i stopped biking to skateboard (punk + ballet ... what more could a girl ask for?). once i got to SF at the age of 20, i purchased a specialized 21 speed mountain bike. i chugged up every hill and loved it... much joy was had with this bike until it was stolen... it broke my heart. i had my doubts about buying a bike since...

with that said, i have decided to give bikes another shot - i bought a bianchi san jose 55... great bike... never have i gone so fast on a bike... it gets me around san francisco amazingly fast... my life has been a joy since.

i usually skateboard around SF to get around, but it does get tiresome... it has been approximately 2 weeks since i bombed a hill. i'm not sure if i should, considering my board is broken.

i'm glad to be riding this bike now... it makes me happy, and gets me around fast. BIKES ARE SWEET.

now, what i would like to know - basic information. what will keep me safer? what should i know about the bike before i take it out? i'm mainly concerned about the thing breaking to pieces on me... i changed the pedals to something more strong, as recommended by the bike shop guy... but that's it. is there anything else i should change?

well that's my story... kinda...


----------



## b12yan88 (Jun 28, 2004)

I've been trail riding with my San Jose for a while now, and I LOVEEEE IT. Everyone go take it out on the fireroads it's very lovely.


----------



## 8200rpm (Apr 28, 2006)

Do you guys have any toe overlap (front tire touching your shoe when cranks are horizontal) with your San Jose? Or is it just my 52cm?


----------



## b12yan88 (Jun 28, 2004)

mine is JUSTT right there. I still want to get shorter cranks when i can though. Just cause i get nervous when i pedal through a bank cause i pedal smacked one time


----------



## roadiegonebad (Jan 31, 2004)

OK, what LBS still has 'em? in 49, maybe 44?


----------



## clipless (Aug 2, 2006)

Not sure where you're located, but Continental Bike Shop in MI has '06 in both sizes. That's where I bought mine ('07 55cm). Good guys.

http://continentalbikeshop.com/index.cfm


----------



## miracle bubbles (Jan 1, 2005)

clipless said:


> Not sure where you're located, but Continental Bike Shop in MI has '06 in both sizes. That's where I bought mine ('07 55cm). Good guys.
> 
> http://continentalbikeshop.com/index.cfm


Clipless, you have an 07? Any chance of a photo so I can see the Hunter Green color? Thanks in advance.


----------



## clipless (Aug 2, 2006)

I's love to, but mine's the washed out blue from '06. My lbs said that they made a few '07's that way. I had my choice between a blue and a green one, but they didn't have the hunter green in stock, and I liked the blue anyway. I'm not sure if it's the same green as the '06 Volpe or not. I'm not a huge fan of that green. Sorry, I wish I could have been more helpful.


----------



## Lowecifer (Jul 26, 2006)

miracle bubbles said:


> Clipless, you have an 07? Any chance of a photo so I can see the Hunter Green color? Thanks in advance.


----------



## miracle bubbles (Jan 1, 2005)

Perfect! Thank you so much. My lbs can only get the green now so I might have to shop around and try to find a blue after I ride the green one first to check sizing. I'm knda fond of the blue. Thanks again! Jeff


----------



## miracle bubbles (Jan 1, 2005)

One last question Clipless. Does you 07 have the "upgraded wheels"? Do you think they are worth the extra 30 to 50 bucks my lbs is going to charge for the 07? Thanks again


----------



## Lowecifer (Jul 26, 2006)

I have the blue, but it's apparently a 2007 frame. I have the 2006 wheelset though. clipless, what are the specs on the wheels for the 2007 ?


----------



## miracle bubbles (Jan 1, 2005)

Well my LBS finally got in the 07 green San Jose in a 58 for me to try. Sweet looking bike but I noticed that the wheel set was 06 spec. Asked about it and they said they didn't know anything about a new spec for 07. So I took it out and loved the ride, but it seemed a bit big. I don't have a lot of experience with road bikes so I'm going to try a 55 if I can find one to compare. I'm coming from a Specialized P.3 which has a tiny frame so it may be all in my head. I brought it back into the shop and saw the invoice/price. $600 plus tax. HMMMMMM.... The 06 they have in stock (a 49 I think) is $530. The only difference in the two bikes is the color of the paint as far as I can tell. $70 bucks for a new color of paint? I'm trying to track down an 06 in 55 to try now.


----------



## heythorp (Aug 12, 2005)

I just picked up a 49 for my wife. I knew that the bike might be too big and now I think it is. She is 5'4", I brought her road bike with me to compair demensions and all were pretty close but the stand over height!!! The geometry is really weird on this bike. I raised the seat to my liking and the bike fits me perfectly, I would need a longer stem, probably 100/110 to fit me properly, but I am thinking of keeping this for myself 5'10" 30" inseem and getting her a 44, that is if I can find one. 

Any have an opinion on this? I know one of the replies was from a guy who got one for his girlfriend. 

thanks


----------



## wolfy (Dec 21, 2004)

I sized mine based on standoever. I thought the 58 might be small, but I am anatomically incpompatible with the 61. I say take it back and get one that's perfect. You're too much taller than her to pull the switcheroo. I have the same problem. it's lamentable...

-M


----------



## heythorp (Aug 12, 2005)

wolfy said:


> I sized mine based on standoever. I thought the 58 might be small, but I am anatomically incpompatible with the 61. I say take it back and get one that's perfect. You're too much taller than her to pull the switcheroo. I have the same problem. it's lamentable...
> 
> -M


thanks for the reply,

well she just got home for work and I had it set up for her. we went for a quick ride and she says she is completely comfortable and she looks right on it. I set all demenstions up exactly the same as her ruby (except for stand over) She has about an inch of clearence and she is only going to be on the road so its not as important as in the woods. but take a look at this pick, not much post coming out of the seattube. Not that it matters it just doenst look right


----------



## heythorp (Aug 12, 2005)

you can actually kind of see her ruby in the background, look how much post she has there. Now of course her ruby is a compact frame and the bianchi is much more traditional/


----------



## wolfy (Dec 21, 2004)

Looks fine. It's only a slightly sloping TT design so I don't think you should expect that much seat tube. I'm going to jump on mine ASAP and go get some Pizza. 
Get her a little basket. Chicks dig baskets. and fenders. and little pink streamers for the bar ends. 

-M


----------



## seat_boy (May 16, 2006)

*hub width?*

Does anyone know the rear hub spacing on the San Jose?

Thanks,
Eric


----------



## slocaus (Jul 21, 2005)

seat_boy said:


> Does anyone know the rear hub spacing on the San Jose?
> 
> Thanks,
> Eric


Mine measures 130mm. The hub flanges are very narrow, like it is a track hub with extra spacers to make it a 130. Since my SJ was too big (correct size out of stock in 2006), I placed all the components on a Surly frame, and needed a longer axle due to thicker dropouts.


----------



## roadiegonebad (Jan 31, 2004)

Hey, somebody help me out... Finally got mine but the seatpost binder bolt got lost, fell out of the box. So I need a new one, but they come in lengths of 19mm, 22mm, and 27mm- which one to get???


----------



## SMOKEY (May 19, 2004)

Yesterday I changed my freewheel and I noticed it was a pain in the arse to line everything up again and get proper chain tension. After messing around with the rear axle I noticed the track ends are WAY to big for the [email protected] It has enough room in there to move up and down in the track ends! WTF? No wonder I was having such a hard time centering my wheel and properly tensioning my chain. I wonder why that has happened>? anyone else have similar findings>? 

just to clear it up... the rear axle has play vertically in the drops as if the axle is too small in diameter. this sucks! ! ! ! !:madman:


----------



## clipless (Aug 2, 2006)

roadiegonebad said:


> Hey, somebody help me out... Finally got mine but the seatpost binder bolt got lost, fell out of the box. So I need a new one, but they come in lengths of 19mm, 22mm, and 27mm- which one to get???


I threw a tape on mine last night. I didn't have a metric one handy, and I'm not sure how they're measured, but my binder bolt was just shy of 1.2 inches in total length, which is about 30.5 mm. I hope that helps.


----------



## skifastchad (Mar 30, 2004)

SMOKEY said:


> Yesterday I changed my freewheel and I noticed it was a pain in the arse to line everything up again and get proper chain tension. After messing around with the rear axle I noticed the track ends are WAY to big for the [email protected] It has enough room in there to move up and down in the track ends! WTF? No wonder I was having such a hard time centering my wheel and properly tensioning my chain. I wonder why that has happened>? anyone else have similar findings>?
> 
> just to clear it up... the rear axle has play vertically in the drops as if the axle is too small in diameter. this sucks! ! ! ! !:madman:


I used redline chain tugs. Picked them up for 10 bux a PAIR at danscomp. They made it easy to dial in chain tension, and the slots fit nicely in the track ends.

http://www.danscomp.com/440057.php?cat=PARTS


----------



## roadiegonebad (Jan 31, 2004)

clipless said:


> I threw a tape on mine last night. I didn't have a metric one handy, and I'm not sure how they're measured, but my binder bolt was just shy of 1.2 inches in total length, which is about 30.5 mm. I hope that helps.


THANKS, Clipless... could I ask you a big favor and have you measure it one more time... with bolt and nut removed, then screwed back together all the way, then measured across inside the bolt/nut flanges. Thanks again.


----------



## desurfer (Oct 22, 2005)

*Is it fix-able?*

Does anyone know if the stock rear hub is threaded for a fixed cog (w/ track lockring)? I have a feeling it is not, but I don't have a freewheel tool to find out. Thanks! I live in Florida now and this utter flatness is giving me the urge to stop coasting.


----------



## wolfy (Dec 21, 2004)

It is not. But the rear spacing is also NOT 130. It's not 135 either. But it's also not 120. More like 132.5. Road or MTN work. What does all this mean? It means when my Miche track cog arrives tomorrow I'll be able to use my Surly flipflop hub. 

Yippie-by-god-skippie!

-M


----------



## Hippienflipflops (Oct 18, 2006)

I loved my san jose. Then some punk ass kids stole it. They stole my brothers, too , but I caught the kid riding it around town and shoved him off and got my bro's bike back. But mine is gone, and now im San Joseless.


----------



## b12yan88 (Jun 28, 2004)

does anyone get extreme brake shudder in the front ? I retrued my wheels to reasonable tolerances and checked my brakes and i still get it. I never toe in my brake pads, do you think that will work ?


----------



## jfh (Apr 8, 2006)

desurfer said:


> Does anyone know if the stock rear hub is threaded for a fixed cog (w/ track lockring)? I have a feeling it is not, but I don't have a freewheel tool to find out. Thanks! I live in Florida now and this utter flatness is giving me the urge to stop coasting.


The stock hub is not threaded for a lockring. If you want to go fixed, look at a new wheelset from IRO. Their wheels have flip-flop hubs. That is the one thing I upgraded on my San Jose; I have the stock 17t freewheel on one side and a 16t fixed cog on the other. Since I got the fixed cog, I find that am am commuting my 13.5 miles each way fixed now, it is a lot of fun. Although someone else said that the wheels for the San Jose are not 135, the wheelset I got from IRO was 135 and it fits and works fine.

JFH


----------



## wolfy (Dec 21, 2004)

*The bianch thread is dead!*

Long live the bianchi thread!!









I get that shudder too. This pic is of a bigger drop than it looks. I'm not sure that fork is going to hack it forever. It was flexing a lot when I hit.

-M


----------



## euroford (Sep 10, 2006)

thats it, i'm going up to the LBS to have a look at one of these!


arg. you guys are troublemakers!


----------



## slocaus (Jul 21, 2005)

wolfy said:


> Long live the bianchi thread!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My San Jose morphed to a CrossCheck, but the fun in the same. If I only had one bike, this would be it!

OT: Where did you get those knickers? Brand name? As an old mountaineer / backcountry skier, I love knickers and they are great winter gear on the bike as well. I have not found any Ilike and those look great!


----------



## slocaus (Jul 21, 2005)

euroford said:


> thats it, i'm going up to the LBS to have a look at one of these!
> 
> arg. you guys are troublemakers!


No kidding! This thread will show how I got 3 singlespeeds, including a San Jose, in just over a month. :crazy:


----------



## 8200rpm (Apr 28, 2006)

Here's mine!!!

I use it for commuting 8 miles (one way) to work 2-3 times a week. I would ride to work more often if it wasn't for my snooze button.:madman:


----------



## wolfy (Dec 21, 2004)

http://www.rainypeak.com/

-M


----------



## yater (Nov 3, 2006)

Bump....how are they holding up? I've been thinking about building a "cheap" ss and I have a bianchi virata road bike (beautiful bike)...but damn, the san jose looks like a hell of a deal. Any word on the '07s?


----------



## plume (May 26, 2006)

I just got my first cross bike as well. It has gears though. I like gears on the road.


----------



## yater (Nov 3, 2006)

Has anyone put this thing on the scale? I'm thinking low 20s?


----------



## Andy aka Rut (Jan 12, 2004)

Is anyone on a Bianchi Roger yet???

I know it has disc brake's which are not to UCI standard's (not important to me) but it has different wheelsets from the San Jose. Oh, and the white looks pretty damn *****'n too.


----------



## xJAHx (Oct 28, 2006)

Roger you ask? I thought that I would share my compromise between the Bianchi Roger and the San Jose. Best of both worlds?


















Used San Jose: $350
Self built wheel: $20 cxp22 rim, $20 WTB Speed XC hub, $40 spokes
Avid BB7: $50 NOS
Generic carbon fiber fork: $100

Total: $580.

In total, I have just over 1200 miles on my San Jose. I recently switched to bull horns with CC 200TT levers. Riding on the horns is really not much different from riding on the hoods. I have no complaints now that the fork chatter with the stock setup is gone. Also, kool stops are key if you keep the canti brakes.


----------



## Andy aka Rut (Jan 12, 2004)

xJAHx said:


> Roger you ask?
> In total, I have just over 1200 miles on my San Jose. I recently switched to bull horns with CC 200TT levers. Riding on the horns is really not much different from riding on the hoods. I have no complaints now that the fork chatter with the stock setup is gone. Also, kool stops are key if you keep the canti brakes.


Sweet setup. With 1200 miles on it, I would have to guess you are enjoying it. Are you mostly commuting or are you getting in the dirt as well?


----------



## rocpyro (Feb 7, 2005)

Wow, that is a really nice build you did there.


----------



## xJAHx (Oct 28, 2006)

I would say that about 1000 of the 1200 miles have been on the streets of Pittsburgh. My parents live right down the street from Speedgoat, and as such about 200 miles have been on the trails in the Laurel Highlands. I have been impressed with how she handles the logging trails. 

I built a new wheel for the rear, so that I can go fixed for the winters in Pittsburgh. 

If you have any other questions, feel free to ask. 

Jeffrey


----------



## yater (Nov 3, 2006)

I'll go check out a 52cm san jose this week but I'm trying to get a feel for sizing. I ride a 53cm bianchi virata (roadbike) and the bike is about as big as I can ride comfortably. The standover on the 52 san jose is about the same as mine and I think the top tube is close. I'm 5'7" with a 29-30" inseam....does anyone my size ride a san jose? What size? I ask because the bianchi dealer is 120 miles away.


----------



## hikyle2 (Jan 3, 2007)

*san jose vs. van dessel CRB*

How does the san jose compare to the country road bob? Which one would make a better commuter?


----------



## wolfy (Dec 21, 2004)

Bob doesn't have fender mounts on the front. You need those when you commute. unless you're a fair weather commuter. Other than that it's kickass. 

-M


----------



## wolfy (Dec 21, 2004)

Rode my SJ down some dirt trail on the way home today cause it's light again and my fixie tires went flat. Paced a dude on a nomad cause I'm that 'core. 

Anyway, it's such a fun bike!

-M


----------



## Charlie Root (Mar 12, 2007)

*Where to buy it in Europe*

Hi,

this is my first message, so greetings to all from Spain! 

Well, SJ is definitively a very nice bike and I'm in love with it, but it is hard to find here, and Bianchi doesn't answer to my requests regarding that question... 

Someone knows an european on-line store where to purchase it?

Thanks and best regards.


----------



## slocaus (Jul 21, 2005)

Charlie Root said:


> Hi,
> 
> this is my first message, so greetings to all from Spain!
> 
> ...


Welcome to MTBR.

Here is the contact page from Bianchi Italy:
http://www.bianchi.it/en/contacts/contacts.aspx

Here is the dealer search page for International dealers:
http://www.bianchi-intl.com/intlsearch.html

This page might help:
http://www.bianchi.it/index.aspx

Good luck!


----------



## cr45h (Jan 13, 2007)

freakin sweet! i have a couple bianchi's myself and can't get enough..


----------



## Charlie Root (Mar 12, 2007)

slocaus said:


> Welcome to MTBR.
> 
> Here is the contact page from Bianchi Italy:
> http://www.bianchi.it/en/contacts/contacts.aspx
> ...


Hi.

I've already tried to reach Bianchi thru the addresses in the first URL with no success. By the way, the second one has nothing to do with bikes. 

I'm going to try it again, and again, and again...

Thanks anyway and best regards.


----------



## slocaus (Jul 21, 2005)

Charlie Root said:


> Hi.
> 
> I've already tried to reach Bianchi thru the addresses in the first URL with no success. By the way, the second one has nothing to do with bikes.
> 
> ...


While using Google, I saw "bianchi" and "International dealers"; I guess I should learn to read as well, huh?


----------



## jtpowers (Jul 24, 2007)

I just bought a blue San Jose, and it came with a flip flop hub- 17T freewheel x 17T fixie. The website only states freewheel- anyone else get this setup stock?


----------



## J . (May 28, 2006)

Andy aka Rut said:


> Is anyone on a Bianchi Roger yet???


I'm interested in this too, yes the San Jose looks mouth watering, but that all white Roger with discs... :thumbsup: :thumbsup:

anyone on one?


----------



## feral nerd (Aug 25, 2006)

*timeless*

TBS is timeless, everyone knows that. we're all in the same boat. ride, eat/drink, fart, repeat... resistance is futile

feral nerd



wolfy said:


> Yeah, I know. They told me the same thing you did. I was just trying to be a smartass.
> 
> Anyway here's some pics. Riding in the rain. Fenders work well. No bacon strip. BTW I was downtown yesterday and I said something to my buddy about how that suave leapord print might get wet and leave a bacon strip on my arse and this drunk boogereater said bacon strip, then something about his road bike when he was a kid and raved until we were out of sight. What is it about baconstrip that sets people off?
> 
> -M


----------



## trailbrain (Feb 22, 2005)

clipless said:


> Not sure where you're located, but Continental Bike Shop in MI has '06 in both sizes. That's where I bought mine ('07 55cm). Good guys.
> 
> http://continentalbikeshop.com/index.cfm


I'll second continental. I bought a Volpe from them and they will really good folks.


----------



## Ryder1 (Oct 12, 2006)

*mo' choices.*



jtpowers said:


> I just bought a blue San Jose, and it came with a flip flop hub- 17T freewheel x 17T fixie. The website only states freewheel- anyone else get this setup stock?


I shopped this bike about 5 weeks ago. Floor model was flip-flop but the salesman said Bianchi will deliver them either way. I think the 2006 was freewheel only.


----------



## mainlyfats (Oct 1, 2005)

*Mine*

Love it.


----------



## [un] (Feb 2, 2004)

Any news on the '08 models yet? Color, specs... I couldn't find anything on it after Eurobike, but I guess it's not sold there.


----------



## monogod (Feb 10, 2006)

[un] said:


> Any news on the '08 models yet? Color, specs... I couldn't find anything on it after Eurobike, but I guess it's not sold there.


pretty much the same specs. only comes in green according to the bianchi rep i talked to about it last week. i hope he is mistaken, i really like that blue.


----------



## [un] (Feb 2, 2004)

I agree, the blue was so much better! British racing green is kind of cool too but doesn't beat the blue. Anyone here selling a blue 49 frame ;-)


----------



## kdiddy (Jul 14, 2005)

I might pull the trigger on one of these. I stopped by the shop last night and weighed a 49 cm - 20.5 pounds with pedals and both fixed and freewheel cogs. I like the idea of swapping tires and running it fixed for winter training, and being able to ride it as is for Cross riding. I'm still trying to figure out what size to get 55 or 58. I rode a 58 Castro Valley at the shop (same frame geo) and it seemed alright. Unfortunately they didn't have a 55 to ride. I normally ride a 56 cm road bike. I'm not too worried about standover - more about top tube length and tendency to endo - I'll likely swap stems on either bike to get the right reach. SO is it better to have a short stem - long top tube or short top tube - long stem. I'm leaning toward the shorter stem.


----------



## mainlyfats (Oct 1, 2005)

*Stem*



kdiddy said:


> I'm leaning toward the shorter stem.


Good way to lean. Anything longer than 120mm looks and will probably ride goofy with drop bars.


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

mainlyfats said:


> Good way to lean. Anything longer than 120mm looks and will probably ride goofy with drop bars.


i ride midges w/ 135/40º stem. handling is spot on.


----------



## mainlyfats (Oct 1, 2005)

*Ah yes...*



colker1 said:


> i ride midges w/ 135/40º stem. handling is spot on.


The 40 degree stem... Point taken! I have a filet-brazed Breezer stem that goes almost straight up for miles.


----------



## bike_daemon (Jan 11, 2006)

Green or Blue they are fun bikes.


----------



## [un] (Feb 2, 2004)

heard today that the blue was gone for 2008, now green and ... cream! Only a few days before interbike.


----------



## Spiedo of SS-Italy.com (Mar 9, 2005)

Is it fair than in Italy the full SS line of Bianchi is unknown and impossible to have?!? 

Bianchi itself says that the wont distribute any of them here....

Fausto Coppi soul think to us ......


----------



## mainlyfats (Oct 1, 2005)

*What's your tire set up?*



bike_daemon said:


> Green or Blue they are fun bikes.


Those look nice and big...


----------



## bike_daemon (Jan 11, 2006)

mainlyfats said:


> Those look nice and big...


The front is a 44 and the rear is a 32.


----------



## bigdaddybiker (Mar 28, 2005)

*crossscheck riders ? opinion anybody*

Been thinking about getting a san jose, but surly's crosscheck looks pretty interesting. I know that the crosscheck can be run with multiple gears but that doesnt really factor into the equation for me as I'm going to run it fixed if I can hack it, or SS if I can't. My biggest concern is tire clearance and ride quality. Love to hear from anybody thats ridden both.


----------



## slocaus (Jul 21, 2005)

bigdaddybiker said:


> Been thinking about getting a san jose, but surly's crosscheck looks pretty interesting. I know that the crosscheck can be run with multiple gears but that doesnt really factor into the equation for me as I'm going to run it fixed if I can hack it, or SS if I can't. My biggest concern is tire clearance and ride quality. Love to hear from anybody thats ridden both.


I bought a San Jose with a buddy, since we got a great deal by buying two bikes at once. Turned out the 58cm I needed was not available, so I bought a 61cm, knowing the build kit alone was worth what I paid for the bike. I did not understand the geometry difference in cross bikes, so it was quite large for me, even at 6'3" with a 36" inseam.

I bought a CrossCheck frame, transferred the parts to it, and sold the San Jose frame. It is tough to remember the San Jose ride, but they both ride sweet, like steel frames. The fact that the San Jose was too tall and too long makes it hard for a fair comparison, and I only rode it for a week. I did not dislike the San Jose, and only got the Surly, since I would have had to wait about 4 months for a San Jose in my size. :nono:

I have a bucket load of miles on the CrossCheck now, with quite a lot of dirt miles.


----------



## Normbilt (Jan 17, 2004)

My 2005 San Jose has 2668 miles on it

I Build my Own Wheels. I took the stock wheels off. The rear wheel is made up with a
Pauls Large Flange Hub, Sun ME14a Rim and DT Spokes. 
I Run it Fixxed with a 42-17 gear. 

This is My Mostly Winter and Rainy Day Comuter. I live in the Far Northwest Suburbs of Chicago and ride to work everyday.


----------



## Mrbonbon (Oct 29, 2007)

Hi, anybody knows the weight of the San jose?
is it 22lbs?
thanks.


----------



## Mrbonbon (Oct 29, 2007)

do you know the weight of the San jose?
thanks


----------



## Normbilt (Jan 17, 2004)

Mrbonbon said:


> do you know the weight of the San jose?
> thanks


 My 52cm was 21lbs

I crashed on my Mountain bike couple weeks ago and my Left shoulder has been sore.
My shoulder hurts when I rode in the drops. As I said before this is my Nasty weather commuter. So I put a Flat bar on it. Still fixxed! I had an old Blue Ano Control tech in my old parts Inventory


----------



## rowley (Mar 21, 2006)

*Bianchi in the UK*

i have been following this thread and its slow growth over the months and its what initially alerted me to its very existance in the first place, so thought i would send in a pic of mine over here in Blighty. Apologies for poor photo, it was taken at lunchtime today a few hours before the Queen Vic's maiden voyage from southampton docks.

the bike has been brilliant and is used daily for the commute and is more often than not my weapon of choice when going out to play at the weekends.
Why they aren't available in the UK i don't understand. I had to import mine from the States but it still worked out to be incredible value. The Midges and Brooks tape have been the only changes so far, made to compliment the retro look of the paint job.

3000 miles and no problems save 2 punctures.

I've gone and done it now haven't i?


----------



## Guest (Dec 30, 2007)

*Any tall riders?*

I am 6'4" and looking at a 58" San Jose. It seems to feel OK but I don't have much experience with road/cross/bianchi frames. Any advice?


----------



## monogod (Feb 10, 2006)

asellars said:


> I am 6'4" and looking at a 58" San Jose. It seems to feel OK but I don't have much experience with road/cross/bianchi frames. Any advice?


youre an inch taller than me, and my 58cm fits great. in fact, i put just a tad shorter stem than stock. the 61cm is pretty frickin huge.


----------



## goalie (Feb 17, 2008)

Well, this thread convinced me that I should commute year round here in Minnesota. 

Thanks guys, the wife is really, really happy with me.

:thumbsup:


----------



## Bianco Cattivo (Feb 25, 2008)

Same here. This thread convinced me to get one too. I ordered it today with a deposit, and they told me it should only take about a week to get it in. I'm so excited that I don't think I'm going to be able to sleep all week.....well, okay, maybe not all week.


----------



## Bianco Cattivo (Feb 25, 2008)

Okay, I've got an update. I finally was able to pick my bike up on Monday. When I got home I had about a half hour of sunlight left and slew of other things that I still needed to do. So I waited until Tuesday to really take it out and spin if for a while. It was worth the wait though. This bike is so much fun to ride!

Mine is a fresh '08, it has a flip-flop rear complete with a threaded 15t cog and lock-ring, and a 16t freewheel. To my understanding this is not typical, the rep said there was a small batch that came out this way for whatever reason, and I just happened to get one. Also, my saddle does not have the leopard print stripe (which I thought was a bit funky anyways). I don't know if this is a change for '08 or not because there were some '08 Pistas at the shop that still had them. By any means, I was relieved because I was originally planning to swap the saddle out for anything without leopard print (no offense to those who have this).

On a side note, there was actually a Bianchi issued Sella Italia TRimatic 2 Saddle with Magnesium rails hanging from a rack that I couldn't resist, so I ended up purchasing it before even giving my stock saddle a real chance. As it turns out, I think the stock saddle is very comfortable for the type of riding I will be doing on this bike, and may just keep it on. Consequently, if anybody wants a good deal on Sella, PM me, I'll work out a deal.

Okay, okay...on to the actual _bike_. This bike is fantastic! I will primarily be using this for a city/urban commuter, and a just all around fun bike. It will probably never see a trail here in the city, minus some light dirt paths around the Back Bay, so I will be unable to comment on its cross performance. However, if you are planning on using this as an all around commuter or city bike, just do it, you will not regret it.

Right now Im running the free-wheel side until I get completely comfortable with the bikes handling, as I will be new to the whole fixed gear concept (always seemed extremely dangerous, but I now get why it would be fun). First thing I did was hit one of the steepest hill around here (which we don't have a whole lot of) to see if I could make it up. No problem! I was utterly surprised at how well this bike is geared. Great for smaller hills and inclines, and perfect for around town commuting. I truly couldn't have come up with a better gear ratio if I had been building it myself.

The brakes? For this price range, awesome. Tons of surface area on these Cane Creeks really stop bike on a dime when needed. They were much more responsive than I initially expected.

Handling is great for around town, very light and crisp, and Im sure suitable for cyclocross. The geometry and riding position on the San Jose are among the most comfortable I've ever experienced. Once again, for riding through the city, on the streets, and on some paths, I think its perfect: relaxed enough to not strain your neck and back while trying to keep alert of cars and other obstacles.

I was apprehensive about the 32c all-terrain tires that come on the bike, since it was never really going to be on the dirt. I really wanted to swap them out for more street worth slicks maybe in a 25c 28c sizing for lower rolling resistance and noise. The tech at the shop talked me out of it though, and told me to give them a shot. So I did, and to my surprise they are not that bad it all. The extra sidewall and meat on the tire add some cush for unexpected potholes, seams, and cracks that you may encounter. Unlike the 700x23's Contis (which by the way, I really like) that I have on my Peugeot, I do not feel every single flaw in the road vibrate up through my elbows and into my shoulders. While I know part of this is due to the differences in frames, having larger tires definitely helps to soak up vibrations. While I will most likely switch to a quieter street tire with less rolling resistance in the future, the WTB's will work just fine for now.

My only gripe with this bike is that while everything seems so simple, solid, and bomb proof, I do have a mechanical clicking noise that is coming from somewhere in the bottom bracket. You only hear it clicking when spinning at higher revolutions or when really torquing on the cranks (like going up a hill). Im not sure if this is a bearing related problem or what. Has anyone else experienced this? Is it typical on a new bike (I wouldn't know, I haven't bought a _new_ bike for 12 years)? Does it just need breaking in, or do I need to take it back to the shop and have them check it out? I really hope I don't have to take it up to the shop, because it means dismantling the wheels, cramming everything in my little trunk, and driving a half hour on the freeway (if there is no traffic). On the other hand, I really would like it to get resolved, for this bike is so quiet and smooth, I would hate to have to live with this clicking noise in the bottom bracket.

Suggestions, comments, questions are all welcomed. Thanks


----------



## dewey haftu (Apr 7, 2007)

Bianco Cattivo,
Take it back. It shouldn't be making noise, and you might be messing up your cranks, although I'm sure that would be covered under warranty. Also, try it fixed. I was a bit hesitant about that too, but it really is a blast to ride fixed geared. Cheers.


----------



## slocaus (Jul 21, 2005)

Yes, agreed. The cranks should not be making noise, take it back. Even if they do not find what it is, at least you have brought it to their attention if it becomes something more later on.

And yes, learn to ride fixed. It is very fun and a good workout. I learned on the paths of a city park away from traffic, and knowing I had grass around in case I went down. Never did.

Here is a great fixed gear tutorial at 63xc.com (link). It is very detailed and might seem like too much, but I now ride fixed off road on my MTB, thanks to learning these skills. :thumbsup:


----------



## orlick (Jan 25, 2008)

I had the same noise on my new San Jose. Something is probably loose. When I took it in for my 30 day free tune-up the sound disappeared.


----------



## rowley (Mar 21, 2006)

same here, mine turned out to be my left spd making the noise.


----------



## monogod (Feb 10, 2006)

congrats on your new bike! you'll love your jose. i put 23 more miles on mine commuting earlier today. its a great city bike.

re: the ticking... if it was in the bb it would most likely do it all the time rather than intermittently or generally under load, though its still a possibility. but there's no need to take it back until you rule a couple of things out.


make sure your chainring bolts are tight. loose chainring bolts will make a ticking sound under grunt and are the most common culprit for what youve described.

make sure the crank bolts are snugged down. they will sometimes loosen up during the first few rides.

make sure your pedals are snugged, have washers installed, and crank/washer/pedal interface is greased.
that all being said, its most likely the chainring bolts. for some odd reason one or more have been loose on most every san jose we've gotten in. 

if none of the above alleviates the issue take it back in.

oh yeah, and turn your rear wheel around to the correct side! :thumbsup:


----------



## goalie (Feb 17, 2008)

Well, after getting my San Jose this past weekend, I've ridden it to work (10-miles each way) Mon, Tues, and today. (I wimped out on Wed due to a snowstorm and my acute lack of studded tires) The bike is perfect for my commute. 

The gearing is great for my flat, 99% bike trail ride in to work, and it is a LOT faster and more responsive than the Specialized Crossroads I had used to fair-weather commute the last several years.


----------



## Miker J (Nov 4, 2003)

*Frame weigth...*

Anyone know the weigth of the frame/fork alone?


----------



## dannybob (Feb 21, 2004)

A lot of those came with the bb flipped backwards. the bb is not symmetric so this effects the chainline. The chainring is too close to the frame and the sound you hear is the chain ticking the guard. the bb is marked right and left but it is just a sticker and whoever has the job of applying stickers was asleep at the wheel. pull the bb (or have your shop do it) knock the cups off and switch them (there is also a little black collar that is meant to keep the crank from tightening on too far on the old right side that should be flipped to the new right side but if it were just tossed it would be no great loss). this should scoot your crank out just a bit to the right (the distance from each crankarm to each chainstay should be closer to equal now too) and the chainline should be straight enough that it no longer makes noise.

Good luck and enjoy your sweet new ride.


----------



## Bianco Cattivo (Feb 25, 2008)

dannybob said:


> A lot of those came with the bb flipped backwards. the bb is not symmetric so this effects the chainline. The chainring is too close to the frame and the sound you hear is the chain ticking the guard. the bb is marked right and left but it is just a sticker and whoever has the job of applying stickers was asleep at the wheel. pull the bb (or have your shop do it) knock the cups off and switch them (there is also a little black collar that is meant to keep the crank from tightening on too far on the old right side that should be flipped to the new right side but if it were just tossed it would be no great loss). this should scoot your crank out just a bit to the right (the distance from each crankarm to each chainstay should be closer to equal now too) and the chainline should be straight enough that it no longer makes noise.
> 
> Good luck and enjoy your sweet new ride.


First off, I'd like to say "Wow!" and thanks to everyone with their input, it is greatly 
appreciated. I took the bike back to the shop over the weekend, they rode it, and acknowledged the sound. So I watched the General Manager take the cranks and the BB out. It was pretty dry in there, so he greased it up real well, put everything back together, oiled up the chain, said everything looked nice a tight, and took it for a spin. They told me that the BB that came stock on this bike is a pretty cheap disposable type, and that there may be the possibility that there was a an irregular bearing. At first it seemed that greasing up the BB worked and cured the problem. However, I have been noticing that the noise is starting to become apparent again. Especially, 10 to 15 minutes into a ride.

dannybob- I think you are on to something. How can I be sure that my BB is one of the ones that was backwards, before I have them tear it out again?

Thanks again to everyone.

And BTW, even though I've been having this minor issue, I want everyone to know that the bike still rocks and I absolutely love it!


----------



## dannybob (Feb 21, 2004)

If the drive-side crank is closer to the chainstay than the left crank, it is backwards. You can probably get your finger between the left side and the frame; the right side, no way.


----------



## xJAHx (Oct 28, 2006)

Does anyone know the stock BB spindle length for use with the Sugino XD cranks? I moved these cranks and BB over to another bike (which I sold), and I of course forgot to record the spindle length.

Thanks,

JAH


----------



## jddjirikian (Aug 25, 2006)

jfh said:


> The stock hub is not threaded for a lockring. If you want to go fixed, look at a new wheelset from IRO. Their wheels have flip-flop hubs. That is the one thing I upgraded on my San Jose; I have the stock 17t freewheel on one side and a 16t fixed cog on the other. Since I got the fixed cog, I find that am am commuting my 13.5 miles each way fixed now, it is a lot of fun. Although someone else said that the wheels for the San Jose are not 135, the wheelset I got from IRO was 135 and it fits and works fine.
> 
> JFH


Just picked up a blue San Jose on eBay.

Will the rear dropout accept a Surly 135 mm double-sided freewheel hub laced to a WTB Dual Duty 28 mm rim?


----------



## xJAHx (Oct 28, 2006)

The rear spacing is 130mm. The Surly hub does not use spacers to reach that 135mm, so you cannot simply make the adjustment at the hub. You will need to re-space the rear, which plenty of people have done. 

Also, the 28mm rim will clear, but is a bit wide in my opinion. You will most likely run 30c to 35c cyclocross tires. I am not certain what the tread profile would look like for a 30c tire on a 28c rim. 

JAH


----------



## robcycle (May 10, 2006)

Supposing I wanted a San Jose for Monstercross instead of commuting, what is the max rear tire size? 45mm would be really great :thumbsup: 

-Rob.


----------



## monogod (Feb 10, 2006)

robcycle said:


> Supposing I wanted a San Jose for Monstercross instead of commuting, what is the max rear tire size? 45mm would be really great :thumbsup:
> 
> -Rob.


if youre wanting to do a monstercross, i would suggest the crosscheck. chainstay and bridge clearance on the jose is going to be very, very tight for a 45.


----------



## robcycle (May 10, 2006)

monogod said:


> if youre wanting to do a monstercross, i would suggest the crosscheck. chainstay and bridge clearance on the jose is going to be very, very tight for a 45.


 I've been considering that. One more nudge in that direction. :thumbsup:

-Rob.


----------



## monogod (Feb 10, 2006)

robcycle said:


> I've been considering that. One more nudge in that direction. :thumbsup:
> 
> -Rob.


[nudge... nudge...]
here's a shot of my mtn jose with stock 700x32/30...










and heres a shot of my commuter jose with 700x35...



















note that with 700x35 smoothies there is very little clearance. dont get me wrong, its a great bike, just not one to consider if monster cross is ever in its future.

conversely, a cross check will easily hold 29x1.8's with room for mud. :thumbsup:

im about to replace my green jose with a cross check for this very reason.


----------



## pomalift (May 24, 2008)

*Oh*

Word. Just got mine back from the shop. New Bontrager tires, and they fixed the bb spacing issue that plagued the bike since I got it...


----------



## robcycle (May 10, 2006)

Monogod, where is the wheel in the dropouts when that picture was taken? 

-Rob.


----------



## pomalift (May 24, 2008)

yz400e said:


> That Bianchi is really sweet and I have seen one recently. So, when I saw an article on cycling news about another single speed road bike it caught my attention. Unfortunately this isn't a cross bike but it looks nice. This one is a schwinn. I thought schwinn was Wally World only but maybe not. Any one here have any information on schwinn?
> 
> Here is the schwinn.
> https://www.cyclingnews.com/tech.php?id=tech/2006/news/05-12


I had the Madison. It just wasn't right, and was a bit of a pig. Sold it and got a Pista, and all is much better.


----------



## desurfer (Oct 22, 2005)

dannybob said:


> If the drive-side crank is closer to the chainstay than the left crank, it is backwards. You can probably get your finger between the left side and the frame; the right side, no way.


Wow, I never knew that. I've been riding it for over two years and I think mine is backwards. I can barely get a finger between the chainstay and the drive side crankarm (at the pedal), but there's plenty of room on the left side. Is it bad to ride like this? I've tried to pull the cranks before but end up stripping the threads when using the crank puller. Should I just leave it as is?


----------



## monogod (Feb 10, 2006)

robcycle said:


> Monogod, where is the wheel in the dropouts when that picture was taken?
> 
> -Rob.


smack in the middle on both bikes. but moving them to the very rear of the drop would only pick up about 1/8" or so on both sides because of the shape of the stays.

when i was trying other tyres i was mounting them and then trying them with the wheel as far back in the drops as possible, and the 1.8's just weren't fitting in. looks like the bonty 1.75's will fit, but mud clearance will be mighty tight so im still gonna ditch the green jose for a crosscheck.

that being said, the jose is an awesome bike and rides great both on and off road so you wont go wrong getting one unless you want fatty tyres with lots of mud clearance.


----------



## monogod (Feb 10, 2006)

desurfer said:


> I've tried to pull the cranks before but end up stripping the threads when using the crank puller.


screw more of the puller into the crank threads and you wont strip them. :thumbsup:


----------



## desurfer (Oct 22, 2005)

monogod said:


> screw more of the puller into the crank threads and you wont strip them. :thumbsup:


It was all the way in; sucker wouldn't budge. I'm going to keep trying, but the LBS sure got them on solid.


----------



## monogod (Feb 10, 2006)

desurfer said:


> It was all the way in; sucker wouldn't budge. I'm going to keep trying, but the LBS sure got them on solid.


make sure you are using a puller for square taper cranks.

some pullers have interchangeable tips for isis/s.t., so if youre using one of these make sure you have the right tip in.


----------



## lanpope (Jan 6, 2004)

Couldn't let the thread die...

Got my first ride on mine yesterday:














































Fun bike!

LP


----------



## automaticslim (Jun 13, 2008)

So I finally pulled the trigger and ordered a San Jose after test-riding a Pista at my LBS. 2 questions for you guys:

* what pedals are you using? I'm going to be commuting and some light training/off-road stuff (haven't ridden a bike regularly in years). I want to start wth clips and eventually get some kind of clip-ins, but what has worked for you all?

* to resolve the question of the flip-flop hub: the guy helping me said he was "sure" this had a flip-flop, but that I might need to buy a fixed cog to run fixed. Is that true?

thanks for helping a n00b out.


----------



## kdiddy (Jul 14, 2005)

So my LBS called the other day to tell me that the San Jose I ordered back in September was in. I since pulled the trigger on a LeMond Poprad, so I wasn't too interested. They just laughed and said it was mine if I want it, but they should have no problem selling it if I don't. Bottom line, if it's in stock, pull the trigger. It sounds like Bianchi makes these in batches with huge gaps between production runs. I know where you can get a 55 / 56 cm if anyone is looking.


----------



## monogod (Feb 10, 2006)

automaticslim said:


> So I finally pulled the trigger and ordered a San Jose after test-riding a Pista at my LBS. 2 questions for you guys:
> 
> * what pedals are you using? I'm going to be commuting and some light training/off-road stuff (haven't ridden a bike regularly in years). I want to start wth clips and eventually get some kind of clip-ins, but what has worked for you all?
> 
> ...


*shimano spd on the mtn scorcher greenie with drop bars, and flats on the blue commuter with space bars.

*yes


----------



## jddjirikian (Aug 25, 2006)

Got mine running today and couldn't be happier!

<img src= "https://farm4.static.flickr.com/3276/2581648049_b1b853c58a_b.jpg" /src>


----------



## jddjirikian (Aug 25, 2006)

Got mine going today and couldn't be happier!

<img src= "https://farm4.static.flickr.com/3113/2581647381_3c0130227c_b.jpg" /src>

<img src= "https://farm4.static.flickr.com/3096/2581647679_838579cc56_b.jpg" /src>

Specs:

Midge bars
Cane creek levers and brakes
WTB Dual Duty 29er rims
Race Face forged 5 bolt cranks
White Industries 16t freewheel
Blackspire 44t chainring
Sram chain
Shimano pedals
Bontrager seatpost
Specialized seat


----------



## Scary Mc (Mar 10, 2004)

After drooling on the same San Jose in the LBS for more than year I went over today and picked it up. Hell the thing had been sitting there for _over a year_, in my size, and I decided that it was my duty to liberate the poor thing.

Looking forward to many, many miles.:thumbsup:


----------



## robcycle (May 10, 2006)

Scary Mc said:


> Looking forward to many, many miles.:thumbsup:


... and pics :thumbsup:

-Rob.


----------



## E ! (Jan 15, 2005)

*Here's mine*

This thread seems to be the biggest info on the web for this bike. My version, not a cyclocross scene here at all in the desert. Except the cross vegas for interbike now. My bike is used for commuting and riding on the local paved trail system. Which generally has alot of washed out areas of big rock thrown around by illegal atv use. Any way, Switched the bars and saddle to my preferance. The tires are panaracer tserv 28c. Not enough for off road use , but they handle rough surface good. Running 44x16 on the gears. Very, very smooth ride. No issues at all with the bike. Fits great and handles really well.


----------



## wolfy (Dec 21, 2004)

*Super Commuter Mode...*

I made some changes:

Shimano Nexus 8 Hub w Mavic open Sport
Monkeylight bars
Ergon grips
CETMA rack
Reel Lights
Soma New Express Tires

Here's the video: 




https://www.viddler.com/explore/wolfy/videos/5/

I use the rack cause messenger bags lead to pain. It's ok though cause I wear knickers (schpants) most of the time. But with nothing on my back it's much cooler.

-M


----------



## pomalift (May 24, 2008)

*San Jose*

Here is mine, set up with road tires/fixed. When I ride on the trails I have some Bontragers and ride it on the freewheel side. Still have the clunking from the freewheel when I use that, even after having the shop switch the BB around, and lube the freewheel. Does anybody else find this bike to have a lot of shudder in the front when using the front brake?
Cheers


----------



## monogod (Feb 10, 2006)

pomalift said:


> Here is mine, set up with road tires/fixed. When I ride on the trails I have some Bontragers and ride it on the freewheel side. Still have the clunking from the freewheel when I use that, even after having the shop switch the BB around, and lube the freewheel. Does anybody else find this bike to have a lot of shudder in the front when using the front brake?
> Cheers


clunking from the fw is just a cheap fw.

regarding your brakes... for one thing your pads are not toed in. that alone can very well cause it. glazing will also cause it, as will cheap pads. if toeing them in correctly and reseating the pads doesnt resolve it, try some koolstop mtb pads or even some xtr inserts.

also, check your headset tension and brake bolts. if either are loose they can contribute to shudder under braking.

next time you hit the trails do it fixed. :thumbsup:


----------



## Timo (Jan 13, 2004)

This thread is still going!! Love it and my San Jose is getting beat on like a cheap whore.


----------



## stbNJ (Jun 13, 2006)

Well, after reading this thread over and over I decided to get myself a San Jose. I was going to wait for the BD offering but decided to go with the San Jose. I picked an 06 up on ebay and also grabbed some spare wheels (delgados w/ surly hubs) for it. I will post pics when I get it in and build it up, probably midge bars, wtb rocket saddle and some conti twisters or interwolfs off road and vittoria randonneurs on road. One questions though, does anyone have the original ring or chainrig guard that they are not using? Mine is missing both and I would really like the stock look of the crank.


----------



## rowley (Mar 21, 2006)

*chain tension issue*

has anyone else got or had issues with chain tension on their san jose? mine isn't uniform at all becoming tight and slack on different points of rotation almost as if chain ring is oval shaped!!


----------



## mainlyfats (Oct 1, 2005)

rowley said:


> has anyone else got or had issues with chain tension on their san jose? mine isn't uniform at all becoming tight and slack on different points of rotation almost as if chain ring is oval shaped!!


I think you nailed it. Probably not ovalised, but definately not straight side-to-side. You might look at your freewheel too - sometimes it floats a bit side-to-side.

A certain bit of loose/slack is the norm on every singlespeed I've ever had.

Find the happy middle-ground. :thumbsup:


----------



## slocaus (Jul 21, 2005)

rowley said:


> has anyone else got or had issues with chain tension on their san jose? mine isn't uniform at all becoming tight and slack on different points of rotation almost as if chain ring is oval shaped!!


This is an issue with all single speeds, freewheel or fixed gear. Manufacturer tolerances are not perfect and the bolt circles are not concentric. Sheldon Brown has a method to minimize the situation here.


----------



## rowley (Mar 21, 2006)

Ok, cheers guys for the advice. i'll have a little tinker at the weekend.


----------



## rowley (Mar 21, 2006)

ok cheers for the advice guys. i'll have a little tinker at weekend. i've not thrown the chain ever its just thought it weird.


----------



## Clink (Oct 29, 2006)

You guys are lucky - San Jose isn't available over here in the UK :-(.
Any recommendations for a stockist that might ship to the UK?


----------



## slocaus (Jul 21, 2005)

Clink said:


> You guys are lucky - San Jose isn't available over here in the UK :-(.
> Any recommendations for a stockist that might ship to the UK?


Um, rowley, in the post right above you, says in his profile that he is in the UK. Ask him. Try this.


----------



## Clink (Oct 29, 2006)

Aaahhh - thanks!  
I had e-mailed some uk dealers but it (according to them) didn't appear to be in their product range. I'll keep searching.


----------



## Alfonso Torres (Aug 28, 2008)

Hello i just bought a san jose its a great bike really taks a beating was wondering any website to buy maybe a fork some tires ? oh i like to share pics fo my bike how can i post a thread with pics?


----------



## E ! (Jan 15, 2005)

*Stock wheels tire size*

maybe someone here has the answer. What is the largest tire width you have run on the STOCK alex wheels? 35 i think would be the largest but how about any 38's safely without any problems?
Thanks in advance.


----------



## monogod (Feb 10, 2006)

E ! said:


> maybe someone here has the answer. What is the largest tire width you have run on the STOCK alex wheels? 35 i think would be the largest but how about any 38's safely without any problems?
> Thanks in advance.


29X1.85 in monster cross mode. and tubeless at that :thumbsup:


----------



## Timo (Jan 13, 2004)

rowley said:


> ok cheers for the advice guys. i'll have a little tinker at weekend. i've not thrown the chain ever its just thought it weird.


Looks like you wore that rear tire down really fast! :thumbsup:


----------



## Alfonso Torres (Aug 28, 2008)

Well I finally managed to post a pic of my bad ass bianchi. I hoping once these tires give out to but a thinner set and if possible maybe smaller rims since they are easier to find at the my local bike shops. any one got any ideas how to set up my bike for a more aggressive ride (faster). would a fixed gear be a good idea?


----------



## robcycle (May 10, 2006)

There are two easy ways to go faster, run a taller gear or pedal faster. 

Tire size has some effect on rolling resistance, but tread also has a large influence. I have 700x35 Ritchey SpeedMax Pro's and they have served me well for pavement and gravel. Hell, with flat terrain and a 38/14 gear it was perfect. 

Not sure its anything useful, but it something to consider.

-Rob.


----------



## starkATL (Oct 3, 2008)

*Spindle Length?*

Hey y'all. I've actually been reading this post for a long time and it's a big part of what convinced me to get my '07 Jose last December (a good time to find deals on the previous model year). I also liked the idea of being my own mechanic and the Jose seemed like a good bike for that ideal.

But my self-sufficient mechanic aspiration has come with a steep learning curve. Most recently I trashed my crank and needed to find a replacement. I forgot to take the button off the puller and stripped the threads, leaving the crank still mounted to the spindle (for the record, a three-inch gear puller, loaned for a refundable deposit from Autozone, does freaking wonders for a stubborn stripped crank).

Anyway, I just bought a new FSA crankset and my question is this: the Sugino XD crankset that the Jose comes with has a 116mm recommended spindle length, whereas my FSA set has a 110mm recommended spindle length. Am I going to need to get a new spindle to get the chainline right? Use spacers? I have seen a lot of pics on this site with retrofitted arms, can any of you share your experience installing these?


----------



## E ! (Jan 15, 2005)

*new parts*

Updated my san jose with new brake cables,stem, bar wrap and tires. Looking around now i should have went with even fatter tires. I'm thinking the ritchey speedmax once these wtb's wear out. there is not a whole lot to them but they feel decent on the dirt.


----------



## aka brad (Dec 24, 2003)

starkATL said:


> Anyway, I just bought a new FSA crankset and my question is this: the Sugino XD crankset that the Jose comes with has a 116mm recommended spindle length, whereas my FSA set has a 110mm recommended spindle length. Am I going to need to get a new spindle to get the chainline right? Use spacers? I have seen a lot of pics on this site with retrofitted arms, can any of you share your experience installing these?


 You might want to check your figures, most the web sites I've read say to use 103 spindle length with a XD crankset.


----------



## desurfer (Oct 22, 2005)

monogod said:


> 29X1.85 in monster cross mode. and tubeless at that :thumbsup:


I just mounted up a 38c in the front; it seems to fit on the stock rim fine, and there's plenty of clearance. I still have a 28c in the back (moved from front), and I hope I can fit a 38c back there when the time comes. It looks badass with the beefy rubber :thumbsup:


----------



## pomalift (May 24, 2008)

Does anybody have a suggestion on how to get these AClass Solo stickers off of the rims?


----------



## polish coyote (Sep 17, 2004)

I'm not sure if it has been mentioned yet, but the 09 San Jose has disc mounts front and rear. It also looks to me that the frame has about 2-3mm of increased tire clearance. Happy trails.


----------



## monogod (Feb 10, 2006)

pomalift said:


> Does anybody have a suggestion on how to get these AClass Solo stickers off of the rims?


peel them off, scrape what you can't get with a plastic scraper, and then use goo gone to remove the residue.


----------



## vindiggitydog (Aug 6, 2008)

I have had my San Jose to LBS on 2 separate occasions, and I still have a clicking sound when I'm cranking hard on the bike. They have looked the bb over, but found no issues. I have looked at the crank arms, and they are even distance from the chainstay. Anyone have any ideas????


----------



## monogod (Feb 10, 2006)

vindiggitydog said:


> I have had my San Jose to LBS on 2 separate occasions, and I still have a clicking sound when I'm cranking hard on the bike. They have looked the bb over, but found no issues. I have looked at the crank arms, and they are even distance from the chainstay. Anyone have any ideas????


are you running it free or fixed? the fw on the jose is not a particularly stellar unit and could be the culprit.

also, just looking at the bb does nothing. swapping out with a known good is the only way to isolate, or rather confirm or disconfirm, whether it is the bb or not.

chainring bolts tight? if not clicking can result from the rings being loose. lots of joses shipped with loose cr bolts.

stem clamp bolts tight? grease the bar/stem interface also.

seatpost head bolts tight? grease the seatpost/rail interface also.

seatpost clamp tight? seatpost/frame interface greased?

lastly, sometimes clicking can come from the headset. remove, clean, and grease the steer tube, compression ring, top ring, and stem.


----------



## vindiggitydog (Aug 6, 2008)

I am running fw. I have tightened all components. Will need to switch out bb for a better perspective. I just can't seem to isolate where the clicking is coming from. It's driving me crazy.......I need the silent ss!!


----------



## Normbilt (Jan 17, 2004)

4000 miles Plus and still Bovine


----------



## monogod (Feb 10, 2006)

vindiggitydog said:


> I am running fw. I have tightened all components. Will need to switch out bb for a better perspective. I just can't seem to isolate where the clicking is coming from. It's driving me crazy.......I need the silent ss!!


to disclude the fw from the equation remove it and ride it fixed.

tightening is only part of the equation. you MUST also grease the components mentioned.

i have also had clicking come from the interface between the saddle body and rails, though not as common as the other items mentioned.

good luck with chasing it down!


----------



## vindiggitydog (Aug 6, 2008)

Yeah I have the seat issue as well, but a new saddle is on the way. I didn't mention that I super greased everyone of the afore-mentioned components. I am going to try the fixed side for a better analysis.... Thanx for the tips!!:thumbsup:


----------



## pomalift (May 24, 2008)

monogod said:


> peel them off, scrape what you can't get with a plastic scraper, and then use goo gone to remove the residue.


Hair dryer for a few minutes and they peel right off. Take your tires and tubes off first.


----------



## Timo (Jan 13, 2004)

Parts may die...but this bike does not!


----------



## mtbdee (Jan 31, 2005)

I just bought an '08 on Sunday. Maiden voyage tonight on the local icy roads after a few part swaps. Once this snow melts it will see a proper on/off road ride. I want to see how it rides compared to my Il Pompino.


----------



## MMcG (Jul 7, 2003)

mtbdee said:


> I just bought an '08 on Sunday. Maiden voyage tonight on the local icy roads after a few part swaps. Once this snow melts it will see a proper on/off road ride. I want to see how it rides compared to my Il Pompino.


Congrats!


----------



## Normbilt (Jan 17, 2004)

I like the way This tread is Like My San Jose Still Going, and Going, and Going....


----------



## motolombardo (Mar 10, 2007)

I just picked up an 08 san jose pro... will post pics and a brief review soon


----------



## p nut (Apr 19, 2007)

Resuscitation. 

Do the 08's come with flip-flop hubs? LBS has a 55 and 58 in stock for $650. Can't make it to the shop till Saturday....and it's snowing here....


----------



## vindiggitydog (Aug 6, 2008)

Yes the 08 does have the flip-flop hub. I personally like the freewheel, but it is nice to have options. I love my San Jose, such a fun way to get around. I have done some great rides on that bike with no problems whatsoever. Good luck on yours!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## swadkajadoo (Apr 10, 2009)

Vindiggitydog, did you ever determine the cause of the clicking? I have the same thing. I think it's a crappy freewheel, and I may have replaced it with an even crappier one, because it's worse now.


----------



## vindiggitydog (Aug 6, 2008)

Unfortunately not. I have taken the bb out and re-greased it. I've changed the pedals. Haven't changed the freewheel, but I seem to think the noise is coming from the crank area. I have been back to the shop I bought it 2 times, but they say nothing is wrong. Mechanically the bike is fine, but that clicking is f-in annoying!!!:madman: Anyone else out there with ideas??? Oh, I also checked to make sure the chain wasn't touching anywhere.....


----------



## slocaus (Jul 21, 2005)

Grease the interface of the chain rings where they touch the spider, the chain ring bolt threads and where they touch the chain rings, the pedal spindles into the crank arms. Grease where the freewheel seats to the hub. Check the pedal bearings for adequate grease. Check all bolts and nuts all over the frame. Check that the all the hub nuts, spacers, and bearings are well adjusted and lubed. Make sure the rear dropouts are parallel, and that the nuts fit correctly on the inside and outside. Makes sure the chain is well lubed and no stiff links. 

Grease all the bolts in the stem, and the interface where the handlbar meets the stem and steer tube. Make sure the headset is adjusted correctly, and that the cups are tight and not moving in the frame. It might be worth pulling the headset cups form the frame, grease where they fit, and press them back into place.

Grease the seat post bolts that hold the seat and any parts that may be able to move during seat adjustment should have a light coat of grease; make sure the post is well greased the full length where it goes into the frame, and that the seat post clamp is well lubed.

Whew!  All of those things can contribute to creaks while pedaling. Chasing those things down can be maddening...


----------



## monogod (Feb 10, 2006)

vindiggitydog said:


> Unfortunately not. I have taken the bb out and re-greased it. I've changed the pedals. Haven't changed the freewheel, but I seem to think the noise is coming from the crank area. I have been back to the shop I bought it 2 times, but they say nothing is wrong. Mechanically the bike is fine, but that clicking is f-in annoying!!!:madman: Anyone else out there with ideas??? Oh, I also checked to make sure the chain wasn't touching anywhere.....


most of the ones that have come through the shop with clicking like that, including two of my own san joses, were resolved by simply tightening the chainring bolts.

for some reason most seem to be shipped loose, kind of like the superfly's granny ring bolts.


----------



## seat_boy (May 16, 2006)

*Looking for a 61cm San Jose*

I just placed a wanted ad for a big guys' San Jose (61 cm). Anyone out there looking to make a change?

Yes, I could buy a new one, but I'm cheap.


----------



## monogod (Feb 10, 2006)

seat_boy said:


> I just placed a wanted ad for a big guys' San Jose (61 cm). Anyone out there looking to make a change?
> 
> Yes, I could buy a new one, but I'm cheap.


you have mail...


----------



## rob1035 (Apr 20, 2007)

Just to glom onto this thread...I literally just picked up my 55cm 2009 San Jose, and can't wait to ride it.

I ride SS off road, so I wanted a SS road bike to go along with it. I was torn between the burlier commuter types and the sleek track bikes. I broke down and went to my local shop expected to come home with a Kona Paddy wagon, but I ended up with a San Jose. It feels great! The steel frame, big(ger) tires, everything feels great. I can't wait to start riding it on a regular basis!

Pics soon

Rob


----------



## rob1035 (Apr 20, 2007)

San Jose in DC- its a great bike, I did a 40+ mile ride the second day I owned it, can't get enough!


----------



## pomalift (May 24, 2008)

Finally getting new hoops on this. Got some Mavic Open Pro with Revolution spokes. Thomson seatpost, Ritchey WCS stem, Selle Regal Ti saddle... getting there... Will post when I pick it up from the shop with the wheels and stem.


----------



## theMotoMan (Feb 21, 2008)

Just bought a 2006 56cm San Jose frame. Here are the weights:
Frame: 4 lbs 9 oz
Fork: 905 g (1.99 lbs)

Looking forward to the build...


----------



## Normbilt (Jan 17, 2004)

Heres My Second San Jose I like to call it SJ 2.
This one is Set up with 44-16 with White 700x40 CST tires
I took off all the Black Components and replaced them with Silver.
This is my Fun bike for Getting Coffee before work on Wednesday and 
Gravel Rides on my day off.


----------



## theMotoMan (Feb 21, 2008)

Are those Tektro mini-v linear pull brakes? If they are, how do you like them? I'm thinking of using those on a drop bar build along with the Tektro RL520 levers. I've seen a few different mini-v's with caliper lengths of 80, 85, & 90mm, and I was wondering what would be the best length.


----------



## Crack Monkey (Sep 25, 2006)

Hey gang,

Does anybody know how to service (replace?) the bearings in the stock wheels? Mine are getting pretty grindy and I don't see any obvious way to get the cartridge out of the hub shell.

(Yes, the wheels are cheap, and I'll likely upgrade eventually, but will still want these to be functional)


----------



## ZigZag (Oct 5, 2004)

My 2006 San Jose came with OEM Bianchi Hubs that have standard cup and cone bearings (no cartridge), easily cleaned and repacked with fresh grease by losing the outer lock nut and then loosening the cone nut with a cone spanner wrenchs. BTW the seals on these hubs were not the best so cleaning was neccesary often. I eventually replaced them with some Surly Hubs with Salsa Delgado Cross Rims.


----------



## Vicente (Aug 6, 2009)

hello everyone.

thank you for the useful info on the bike, I've had mine for 3 months now.

I am riding on Vittoria Randonneur Hyper (700x32) and some HKS touring pedals. I just got the Nashbar Moustache Bar in (Nitto knockoff except it's steel) to replace the handlebar (not a fan of it).

My question is what is needed to change to a higher gear? I'm riding on flat road and I spin out too much and it's bad on my knees. Can I just change to chainring? to what size? Do I need to many any adjustments to the chain if I change the chainring?

thanks,
Freddy


----------



## theMotoMan (Feb 21, 2008)

Vicente,

The short answer is yes, you can change the front chainring. But there are limits before your chain becomes too short though. Here is a cool website that will allow you to plug in different chainring sizes and see what your speed will be at a certain cadence. You can vary the chainring and rear cog sizes and see how it effects your speed.

http://software.bareknucklebrigade.com/rabbit.applet.html

Sheldon Brown also has a gear calculator as well at:
http://sheldonbrown.com/gears/


----------



## jasevr4 (Feb 23, 2005)

Since this thread has been bumped back up to the top, has anyone seen the 2009 San Jose's?


















The San Jose Pro and the flat bar seems to come with disc mounts front and rear although the Bianchi website only shows the Pro with discs front and rear, with both other models with disc rear, normal fork front.

Has anyone seen them in the flesh? They're a pretty awesome unit now that they have disc mounts. I might get one of these instead of the La Cruz (where I would have had disc mounts but no way to tension my chain)..


----------



## CycleAddict (Aug 8, 2009)

I got my San Jose back in action today. I bought it back in early July and road it both fixed and free almost exclussively off road until September when I bought my 29er. The Bianchi handled a lot of rough riding pretty darn well, but some of the trails I ride are just too abusive for a cross bike with narrow tires, at least for me to handle. I am now planning on riding it more to some of the gravel roads and easier trails especially closer to my house so I won't need to drive. Sometimes I just want to go out for a ride without involving the car.

I actually had the idea of riding more like, well....it was designed to be ridden back right before recieving the 29er. I put the 42T chainring back on and actually had some nitto stache bars on it for a while but really don't like them as much as the drops (which are back on). Here are some pics from a 10-15 mile gravel/dirt ride back in Late September. More to come soon after the re build today.


----------



## stunzeed (Mar 17, 2007)

Does anyone know what the smallest tires I could run? I am considering this for a commuter and rain bike to do on group rides so would like to be able to put a smaller faster tire on


----------



## theMotoMan (Feb 21, 2008)

stunzeed said:


> Does anyone know what the smallest tires I could run? I am considering this for a commuter and rain bike to do on group rides so would like to be able to put a smaller faster tire on


Since it has 700c wheels, you can run any road tire you want. I have been running 700x23 road tires on mine and riding with my road buddies.


----------



## stunzeed (Mar 17, 2007)

theMotoMan said:


> Since it has 700c wheels, you can run any road tire you want. I have been running 700x23 road tires on mine and riding with my road buddies.


I thought the rims would be too wide


----------



## slocaus (Jul 21, 2005)

stunzeed said:


> Does anyone know what the smallest tires I could run? I am considering this for a commuter and rain bike to do on group rides so would like to be able to put a smaller faster tire on


General rule of thumb is to use a tire 4-5mm wider than rim width for comfort and not putting force on tire sidewall, this allows the tire to be rounded and flex. These are not hard and fast rules. I think my San Jose came with 19mm rims, so anything 23mm or larger is fine.


----------



## WMBigs (Jul 11, 2009)

desurfer- what kind of frame pump is that? Does the frame have a pin on the head tube to hold it in place? My old Bianchi needs a proper pump now that the Silca have disappeared. 
thanks


----------



## thatdirtykid (May 25, 2009)

I went this last bike season with out a real mountain bike, and only rode my san jose. Mostly fixed. While this was a blast, I can't wait to finish building my bike for next season. I am sure I am going to go back to the trails with a new perspective on riding trails. Here is a pic from my ride home from work, I was quite happy I threw the fenders back on.


----------



## Normbilt (Jan 17, 2004)

Coming home from work Last Night with 700x40 studded tires and 44x17 fixed. 2" on the ground with 3"-4" drifts . The Virgin snow way on the shoulder was good. The Packed snow was slippery in spots. Ela Road was bumper to bumper from Lake Cook Rd to Cuba. Passing all those cars for 2 miles was awesome. The east wind was Brutal but most of my ride home is North and West.

I think I could have had a little lower pressure in tires. I had about 40-45. 26 miles today :~)

Picture taken on the way to work a week before.


----------



## racerdave (May 12, 2007)

Nice. That's a heck of a gear to be pushing in the snow. Well done.

For some reason, I didn't think the San Jose could fit 40s?? Especially with fenders. Pics of the BB area with those tires on?


----------



## Normbilt (Jan 17, 2004)

racerdave said:


> Nice. That's a heck of a gear to be pushing in the snow. Well done.
> 
> For some reason, I didn't think the San Jose could fit 40s?? Especially with fenders. Pics of the BB area with those tires on?


No in that picture there, I've got 700x38 in front and 700x35 in back. I have and extra wheelset with the studded 40's on. I switch to studded only when it's snowing or icy.The 40's fit fine in rear by the BB but is close to rear fender way in back. Studs stay on this morning's ride to work, as we got 2-3" last night and its still snowing.


----------



## racerdave (May 12, 2007)

Cool, thanks. My Fantom Uno fits them pretty similarly, though the big issue for me is clearance on the front fender (vertically) where it runs under the fork. I can't seem to get much more than a 38 under it. 

That said, I'm using the 35c Nokian W106s and they're awesome. No riding indoors for me. 

We're getting the snow as well. It makes for lot more rolling resistance than I initially thought.

Great shots on the San Jose's guys. I really like them. I'd be all over one if I could get a frame-only 62.


----------



## jdg (Sep 18, 2007)

I got my green 55 cm '08 in like-new condition for $450.00 and love it. Did a 70 mile ride a few weeks ago and it was very comfy. I put an 18t White Industries fw on back which limits the speed but I can climb most anything. A WTB Silverado saddle and some eggbeaters are (so far) the only changes from stock.


----------



## CycleAddict (Aug 8, 2009)

I am really enjoying my SJ with the current set up. It's a go anywhere, do anything bike. I've ridden it on everything I can imagine. Has 700x35 Club Roost Cross Terras (plenty of clearance) with 42x17 free, 42x15 fixed gearing. I prefer to ride it free but I've clocked plenty of miles with it fixed on and off road. Just got the fenders mounted a few days ago and looking forward to riding in some wet weather.


----------



## xJAHx (Oct 28, 2006)

The old San Jose saw action this weekend in an alleycat-esque cross race. The lady friend came in first in her class!










4 years old and running strong:


----------



## steel fan (Dec 30, 2006)

How's the San Jose compare to the Masi Speciale models with the flip / flop hub? I realize both are taiwan-made frames with Italian decals, and pretty cheap out of the box parts.

Any obvious superiority of one or the other? Looking for something for mainly pavement, some dirt roads, commuting and short hop errands...


----------



## JudgeMorris (Jun 22, 2005)

Not to hijack the thread, but, I am loving the Motobecane Fantom Uno I just bought.


----------



## slocaus (Jul 21, 2005)

JudgeMorris said:


> Not to hijack the thread, but, I am loving the Motobecane Fantom Uno I just bought.


But you are trying to hijack the thread. This is about the Bianchi San Jose. You could start one about your bike, that is not the Bianchi San Jose, and not hijack this one.


----------



## JudgeMorris (Jun 22, 2005)

slocaus said:


> But you are trying to hijack the thread. This is about the Bianchi San Jose. You could start one about your bike, that is not the Bianchi San Jose, and not hijack this one.


Eh...I was just trying to mention a third alternative to Steel Fan.

.......climbs back under rock.......


----------



## JudgeMorris (Jun 22, 2005)

crawls....CRAWLS back under rock...


----------



## desurfer (Oct 22, 2005)

I love that this thread is still going! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## CycleAddict (Aug 8, 2009)

Sorry for the small pics, but here's mine out today.


----------



## automaticslim (Jun 13, 2008)

*Upgrading the San Jose*

I got my 2008 SJ as a commuting/fun bike that would give me a decent workout on the hills of Athens, Ga. So far, so good, and now I'm starting to look on it as a project, although I'm an utter n00b as a cyclist. To make it tougher on my legs, I'm thinking about getting a bigger crankset, like 46-48t, something like a soma hellyer or similar. What do I need to worry about to make sure the new crank fits the existing bottom bracket? Thanks!!


----------



## jdg (Sep 18, 2007)

Just get a new chainring. No need to change the crankset.


----------



## rob1035 (Apr 20, 2007)

I love my 09 SJ, its my favorite bike, period. I'm actually selling a decent geared roadie, as I'd much rather be on the SJ even if it means shorter/slower rides.

Thinking about discs though, any thoughts to just picking up a cheap set of 29er disc wheels and running skinny tires? Would that even work? I'd love to run a set of hydros on this thing...


----------



## velocipede jockey (Jan 27, 2010)

I have a green san jose with flip flop hub, that i am trying to sell or trade for a ss 29 mtb. it is in great condition. its the forest green one.


----------



## slocaus (Jul 21, 2005)

velocipede jockey said:


> I have a green san jose with flip flop hub, that i am trying to sell or trade for a ss 29 mtb. it is in great condition. its the forest green one.


Best way to do that is click -> here.


----------



## thatdirtykid (May 25, 2009)

I recently put new brakes on mine. Avid Single Digit 7's, sounded good after reading some reviews here. Almost as good as the XTR's I have on my B.A.S.S, but not quite the modulation. (could partly be my levers). Also changed tires again, something more city oriented, as I sold my old city bike. I will get some pics up on a dry day I can take pics. (its about to rain, maybe I will take wet ones while on my ride) 2 years now, and the bike is still running great!


----------



## vindiggitydog (Aug 6, 2008)

Just purchased a bullhorn with some bar end brake levers!!! Hope to get the old SJ out this weekend for a trial ride. Been running a flat bar in the past, but thought the bullhorn would be a nice upgrade. Anyone riding with the bullhorn bar currently?? Love that this thread is still kickin:thumbsup:


----------



## Normbilt (Jan 17, 2004)

My New Fenders with 700x40 Electra Tires on My Green San Jose


The San Jose Classing it up


----------



## commutenow (Mar 23, 2008)

I love all the San Jose pictures and info. I recently bought a neighbors used but in excellent shape washed out blue San Jose. I had always wanted one and feel lucky to now own one. I have added Rolly Polly tires from Rivendell and a Brooks saddle and Rivendell Baggins Candy bar bag and Banana bag. Soon it will have Nitto Noodle bars and white cork tape. Its a great ride and fun. I plan to change other things in the future because I would like it to have all silver components some day.


----------



## skankingbiker (Jan 15, 2010)

I want to trade my Pista for a San Jose


----------



## NUTT (May 27, 2008)

Fer Pete's sake people... ditch those rim stickers!!!

Bianchi San Jose - Brooks, Rack, Fenders


----------



## NUTT (May 27, 2008)

Does anyone have a recommendations for a nicer bottom bracket for this crankset?

What about a different crankset with an outboard bearing setup?


----------



## Normbilt (Jan 17, 2004)

NUTT said:


> Does anyone have a recommendations for a nicer bottom bracket for this crankset?
> 
> What about a different crankset with an outboard bearing setup?


 I would not run an outboard bearing setup!
outboard bearing bb are not a good bb for nasty conditions

Phil Wood Taper BBs Would be the Best Taper
Econo bb would be a Tange Taper BB (WHAT I USE)
I would not use a Shimano taper unless with Metal Cups on Both Sides

I got three years on the original BB on my 2006 Washed-Up Blue San Jose
I Got the 2006 Washed-Up Blue San Jose in November of 2005. This bike is riden majority in winter months in the far northwest burbs Chicago in some nasty weather


.

I won't waste my time taking stickers off 
I usually replace my wheels with Handmade Normbilt wheels when i get a chance 
With 2801 miles riden in 2010 I have not have a chance yet.


----------



## NUTT (May 27, 2008)

Normbilt said:


> I would not run an outboard bearing setup!
> outboard bearing bb are not a good bb for nasty conditions
> 
> Phil Wood Taper BBs Would be the Best Taper
> ...


Excellent. Thanks for the rec. I've got creaky BB syndrome (to go along with wicked front brake shudder that I need to chase down).



Normbilt said:


> I won't waste my time taking stickers off
> I usually replace my wheels with Handmade Normbilt wheels when i get a chance
> With 2801 miles riden in 2010 I have not have a chance yet.


This makes sense, but for everyone else... those AClass Solo stickers really detract from the look of the bike, IMO.


----------



## thatdirtykid (May 25, 2009)

NUTT said:


> Excellent. Thanks for the rec. I've got creaky BB syndrome (to go along with wicked front brake shudder that I need to chase down).


The brake issue is very easily remedied buy switching to avid single digits (I got 7's). I was lucky and had already switched to some break levers that work with cantis and "v"s so the conversion was only 30$ (I already had cables and housing). The bike stops amazingly well now.


----------



## jdg (Sep 18, 2007)

Normbilt, how is the clearance with those 40's?


----------



## Normbilt (Jan 17, 2004)

jdg said:


> Normbilt, how is the clearance with those 40's?


Clearance is Good with SKS Fenders


----------



## Lowecifer (Jul 26, 2006)

Glad this thread is still breathing. I've been on my San Jose for 5 years now and it has performed like a dream. Recently I've decided to start looking for a road bike to add to the collection. I always go back to the San Jose though. Even on longer rides.


----------



## Urbanminded (Jul 13, 2011)

Can anyone tell or measure the standover height height on the 58 cm (2010) San Jose? New to thread. Cool to see so many happy owners and such a long-running set of posts


----------



## CycleAddict (Aug 8, 2009)

Wish I hadn't sold mine. Really fantastic bike. Had many fun adventures on it.


----------



## ISuckAtRiding (Jul 7, 2006)

Ak9964 said:


> Hey all,
> 
> I have a 61 cm light blue San Jose. I got the big size because it was a killer deal. I took it to two cross races and decided that 58 is a better fit for me. If anyone's having the opposite problem, want to trade frames? My 61 for your 58?


where are you located?


----------



## skankingbiker (Jan 15, 2010)

I sure wish they were making the San Jose when I bought my Pista. Much more versatile. I have been trying to sell the Pista to get a SJ for a while, but the Pista market is rather oversaturated at the moment.


----------



## monogod (Feb 10, 2006)

MyName1sMud said:


> Man I love that "Washed Up Blue" color.
> 
> 
> slocaus said:
> ...


fwiw, "washed up blue" and "celeste" are two completely different colors.


----------



## Jjunk (Aug 20, 2011)

*One More San Jose*

I'm brand new to this forum - so hello everyone - and how could I NOT add my new San Jose to this amazing forum?! Built on a 2010 frame and I use it more as an urban commuter than anything... absolutely love the simplicity.

One question I do have for everyone - has anyone used the Sturmey-Archer S3X hub? Thinking of a setup similar to Sheldon's San Jos8.


----------



## rob1035 (Apr 20, 2007)

Are the '10 frames not disc compatible?

either way, my San Jose is my favorite bike, period. My mom bought it for me when I was going through a rough patch, so it means a lot to me and I absolutely love. I had it set up as a fixie and it was fun around town and in the snow. Here's how it currently sits:








2009 San Jose, 55cm, Origin 8 bars, BB7s, Thomson stem and post, Surly Disc hubs with Deep Vs, Middleburn cranks, currently running 44:20 (oof).

Just rode it to our local short track. Its a LOT different off road than my rigid 29er SS, but a lot of fun as well. Looking forward to the local casual CX series this fall...


----------



## Jjunk (Aug 20, 2011)

rob1035 said:


> Are the '10 frames not disc compatible?


Apparently the 2010 frames are not disc compatible... though it seems strange that they would change a detail like that in the last year of production before discontinuing the frame. I bought mine used and the original owner discs on the front only because he had replaced the fork... guess I'll keep it like that for a while.


----------



## Ak9964 (Sep 30, 2008)

ISuckAtRiding said:


> where are you located?


Sacramento / Davis, CA


----------



## rob1035 (Apr 20, 2007)

Still, a fun bike. Frankly I'm pulling the discs off of mine soon. The setup is just too heavy (mainly the wheels). I'm crossing it this fall, and the runups hurt as it sits. I haven't weighed it but I bet its 25lbs+


----------



## dennis17 (Oct 10, 2011)

Hi guys..

Great thread! I've had my San Jose for nearly 10 months now and its been fantastic on and off road. Its my first SS bike and ive had it fixed for 90% of the time and have never looked back. 

I still have the stock Alex Solo rim and i was wondering if I could fit 25mm tires on them?

thanks!


----------



## jddjirikian (Aug 25, 2006)

Like my friend Normbilt likes to say, this thread goes on and on, like a San Jose.

Just ordered a blood red San Jose flat bar from Cambria Bike. I like the red, but wish like hell I had kept my celeste San Jose instead of selling it. 

Too bad Bianchi isn't making the San Jose anymore


----------



## Ak9964 (Sep 30, 2008)

dennis17 said:


> Hi guys..
> 
> Great thread! I've had my San Jose for nearly 10 months now and its been fantastic on and off road. Its my first SS bike and ive had it fixed for 90% of the time and have never looked back.
> 
> ...


I've fit between 23 and 42 tires on the stock rims.


----------



## monogod (Feb 10, 2006)

Ak9964 said:


> I've fit between 23 and 42 tires on the stock rims.


dang... i can only get 1 tire at a time on the stock rims of my san jose! 

on an unrelated note... the san jose was never produced in celeste.


----------



## ruskole (Nov 26, 2011)

Ak9964 said:


> Sacramento / Davis, CA


I've been racing SSCX on my 200...7? Bianchi San Jose for about 2 seasons. I hadn't had a SS bike before, so there's been some learning about what it feels like to really crank on the pedals on the hills...gearing 42/18-17. The leopard-print seat is long gone, switched the wheels and fit a 130mm Ultegra hub on the back w/ single cog and spacers, most the rest of it is still stock. I was getting compliments on the look of the bike just a few weeks ago: simple, elegant, steel.

AK9964: Despite the fun, it recently became clear to me that my 58cm washed-up blue Bianchi San Jose really is too small (I'm 6'3"). If your 61cm frame is still too big for you and still available, I'd be very interested in trading up a size. I'm just south of SF, so should be in range to trade without having to ship. Send me a message!


----------



## ruskole (Nov 26, 2011)

Shoot, technical problem: AK, I'm so new here that I'm not allowed to message you. Shoot me some contact info if you can and I'll get in touch with you, or vice versa. Before 12/6, hopefully.


----------



## Ak9964 (Sep 30, 2008)

OK, PMed you. Let me know if it doesn't work. I noticed Bianchi is making the San Jose again as a frame only this year, but it's like $400.


----------



## jddjirikian (Aug 25, 2006)

Bump


----------



## rowley (Mar 21, 2006)

Still a top bike well used


San Jose in the New forest by rowleyhaverly, on Flickr


----------



## Mojobaggins (May 30, 2012)

*Rear Axle size?*

Hi All,

Picked-up a San Jose this weekend. It's nice riding a single speed around in the city.

Small Issue, no matter how hard I tighten the rear axle, I've had my rear axle slip a couple of times. So, I was looking to pick-up a pair of these chain tugs to correct the problem, like the Redline Chain Tensioners.

Anybody else need to use them? I'm guessing the 3/8" is the size I'm looking for?

Thanks


----------



## Ak9964 (Sep 30, 2008)

*Chain tugs*

If your frame is new it will take a few rides for the nuts to grip properly. The paint is slippery at first. I find chain tugs a pain, though I do use one (two are redundant) with the QR rear wheel on my ss mountain bike, which also has track ends. It should sort out in time. Good luck.


----------



## BigE610 (Oct 24, 2007)

Alright guys got a san jose question here. I bought a san jose on craigs list so some of the parts are not stock. Looks like the fork is a nature boy and the cranks are shimano?

My question is what size bottom bracket does this bike take. Today while riding to work my bike started making a clicking sound once every pedal revolution. I was inspecting everything and noticed that the drive side cransket is very close to the frame. Is this normal for the san jose. The non drive side has a finger width or so gap in but the drive side does not. My other square taper setup had a little bit of a gap so this made me wonder if maybe the cransket was bottomed out?

If i were to upgrade the crankest and bottom bracket what would you recommend. Its a all seasons commuter not a race bike if that helps.


----------



## cratz2 (Jun 6, 2006)

I never took mine on any sort of trails, but yeah... I had one for a while and quite enjoyed it. If I lived in certain environs, I could easily see a San Jose being my only (or at least primary) bike.


----------



## Dean Learner (Feb 8, 2012)

I have a say what a thread, I hope the bike lives up to it. Just picked one up secondhand and was convinced to buy based on the amount of love I saw here.

Unfortunately the minister of finance is not prepared to release it till christmas, which gives me plenty of time to look into parts to get it ready for the dirt (currently an urban fixie). Luckily I have a 2 month old 29SS and son to keep me busy till then.

Happy trails all


----------



## Ak9964 (Sep 30, 2008)

Yeah! You'll have fun. Swap the bashguard for a 34t chainring, get a second chain and some 40mm tires and you'll be able to quickly convert it to a backup 29er when you want to go for a ride with a buddy who doesn't have a mountain bike.


----------



## Dean Learner (Feb 8, 2012)

I like the second chainring idea, simple genius. Instead of a second chain I'm thinking a couple of half links or similar. Means I can road ride to the dirt and then take out a section of chain and then have gearing set for the dirt and some of the steep climbs around here.

Best of both worlds. Thanks for the tip


----------



## monogod (Feb 10, 2006)

Dean Learner said:


> I like the second chainring idea, simple genius. Instead of a second chain I'm thinking a couple of half links or similar. Means I can road ride to the dirt and then take out a section of chain and then have gearing set for the dirt and some of the steep climbs around here.
> 
> Best of both worlds. Thanks for the tip


or just make it a dinglespeed.

faster. easier. simpler. :thumbsup:


----------



## Dean Learner (Feb 8, 2012)

Didn't think I could run a freewheel on both sides of a flip flop hence the previous option of splitting the chain. Have since done some reading and seen it can be done. Makes much more sense to go dinglespeed as you preserve a decent chainline (and the simplicity). Found the white industries dos eno which I liked the look of as it means you aren't running the rear tyre with the tread backwards which I would prefer for off road tyres. Not cheap though, any alternative two speed freewheels on the market? I had a quick look and didn't see anything


----------



## Punch and Bebe (Mar 22, 2011)

You could put two cogs on a cassette hub.


----------



## monogod (Feb 10, 2006)

Punch and Bebe said:


> You could put two cogs on a cassette hub.


an alternative? yes. cheaper? no.

dos eno fw is cheaper than a used cassette wheel suitable for off road, two decent cogs (surly, king), and spacers.

@ dean learner: bite the bullet and save your pennies for the dos eno. you'll be glad you did.

also, the track ends will accomodate a 4 tooth difference, so you could just run it half dingle with 2 rings up front. faster and more simple than flip-flopping wheel being just a 2 minute operation at the trailhead: loosen axle nuts, move chain, tighten nuts, adjust brake pads.

if you just get a cheap fw to run on the fixed side mount the tyre to run backward with road gearing. won't be that big of a deal.

just remember though... any money you spend on parts to inexpensively rig it dingle could've gone into the dos eno penny jar.


----------



## Dean Learner (Feb 8, 2012)

Just another grave dig to say thanks for the advice gents. The San Jose has now been going for a couple of months now and despite already costing me 6 stitches in my chin from an OTB incident I'm still loving it.

Shown in commute mode with only a 3:1 singlespeed ratio and some maxxis refuse tyres it's still a great ride and can't wait to get some more appropriate tyres and gearing for some more dirt adventures. Though I am finding some new ways get home now...









I think my MTBs are going to get jealous


----------



## monogod (Feb 10, 2006)

just as easy to add fenders with track ends as without. removing the rear wheel with fenders is a little more time consuming with track ends than vertical drops though, but not by much.


----------



## limeblisss (Mar 24, 2013)

Love my San Jose. Won the frameset in a cx raffle and built it up a couple months ago. SSCX is definitely liberating! I have done 45+ mile road rides and trail rides and the bike handles and rides super smoothly. Also really digging the flat bars, I find it much more confidence inspiring when riding on trails and offroad in general. 
Got the bike down to a hair under 19lbs with pedals. Not too shabby considering the frame is 5.5 lbs. I have to say this is probably my favorite bike right now. Even built up a new wheelset (wide rims ftw) to reach the sub-19lbs mark.















Look forward to racing this with the Juniors and Singlespeeds next cyclocross season. At least with a singlespeed my chain won't fall off like it did on my geared bike last cross race...


----------



## commutenow (Mar 23, 2008)

Nice San Jose's


----------



## rob1035 (Apr 20, 2007)

Still love mine, its been a constant project from when I bought it. Stock, fixed, cantis, discs, flat bar, drop bar, alt bar CX bar, IGH, etc etc. In the end I wish I'd just left it stock, but I've had a blast with it!

Will soon be back cantis, SS, drop bar pf some sort, and the biggest tires I can fit.

Anyone have a stock disc fork laying around?


----------



## elknotty (Nov 4, 2013)

Hi, what fork are you using? do you change the Rake? toe overlap?


----------



## elknotty (Nov 4, 2013)

limeblisss said:


> Love my San Jose. Won the frameset in a cx raffle and built it up a couple months ago. SSCX is definitely liberating! I have done 45+ mile road rides and trail rides and the bike handles and rides super smoothly. Also really digging the flat bars, I find it much more confidence inspiring when riding on trails and offroad in general.
> Got the bike down to a hair under 19lbs with pedals. Not too shabby considering the frame is 5.5 lbs. I have to say this is probably my favorite bike right now. Even built up a new wheelset (wide rims ftw) to reach the sub-19lbs mark.
> 
> View attachment 783928
> ...


Hi, what fork are you using? do you change the Rake? toe overlap?


----------



## limeblisss (Mar 24, 2013)

elknotty said:


> Hi, what fork are you using? do you change the Rake? toe overlap?


It's a Redline carbon fork I got off of ebay. Not sure about the rake but there is no toe overlap with size 11 feet which is quite nice, as I usually have toe overlap on other cross bikes. Went for a carbon fork as the steel Bianchi fork is a boat anchor.


----------



## Martin.M.Clark (Sep 18, 2009)

Anybody put Resist Nomad 700 x 45's on their san jose?

Tires: Nomad | Resist Parts

I'm thinking these would make a great city tire


----------



## cgdrennan (May 1, 2014)

Im seeing all these great pics of san joses with fenders but no info on the model of fenders! I am thinking of taking my san jose up to seattle with me for a summer internship and will need a set of fenders. I have tried the sks 'quick' type fenders but they didn't fit with the stock canti brakes on the rear. Any opinions on best full fender options for the san jose??


----------



## david.p (Apr 11, 2011)

I'm running SKS Longboard 45mm fenders on my Volpe (same frame with vertical dropouts). The coverage is great and 35mm Paselas fit under the fenders.


----------



## rob1035 (Apr 20, 2007)

I have a set of OEM bianchi fenders, but they won't work with 700x35 or bigger, 700x32 is probably pushing it...anyone in the DC metro area want them?


Just ordered a new rear wheel for my San Jose, built on a tried and true Surly hub. Tired of dealing with tensioners, so I'm really looking forward to getting a bolt on rear hub back on there.


----------



## thatdirtykid (May 25, 2009)

rob1035 said:


> I have a set of OEM bianchi fenders, but they won't work with 700x35 or bigger, 700x32 is probably pushing it...anyone in the DC metro area want them?
> 
> Just ordered a new rear wheel for my San Jose, built on a tried and true Surly hub. Tired of dealing with tensioners, so I'm really looking forward to getting a bolt on rear hub back on there.


If you don't mind me asking where did you buy your wheel from and how much? I built a wheel for a street fixie 6 years ago with a surly hub and loved it. I don't have the time to build my own wheels anymore but my stock 06 wheels are finally in need of replacement after being abused with over 8k miles of varied trail/trailer and full saddle bags.

For imput to this thread I bought my 2006 used in 08, and cummuted and rode trail for years before moving and not being able to commute as often. In 8k miles it went through two headsets, numerous spokes, chain rings, a cog or two, bar tape a few times, and now a rear wheel so tired I cannot get it true. That's it. Pretty damn bomb proof for what it is.


----------



## rob1035 (Apr 20, 2007)

Universal Cycles, Surly 135mm Ultra New Hub, Wheelsmith butted spokes, SunRingle ME14A Rim (because they are cheap). About $175 out the door, too about 5 days to get. Fairly light, and plenty stiff, and I'm so happy to just bolt the wheel on and go, not fiddle with a QR and tensioner and all that. It's also significantly lighter than the OEM rear wheel (which I sold a while back for some reason). I'll order a matching front at some point too.

My San Jose is currently a flat bar street bike, and is awesome at that. 700x33.3333 Rivendell Jack Browns are great, huge and light, and seem durable enough so far. I live in Baltimore, the streets are not great to say the least, and I'll never go back to any tire smaller than what I'm running. I need to measure to see if Rock n Roads will fit...

Viva la San Jose!!


----------



## Crack Monkey (Sep 25, 2006)

Quick update on my San Jose...
I've had the bike for 5+ years now. It was a Christmas present from my wife, initially used it for commuting, then raced it a few times, then put on a flat bar and used it as a bar-hopper. Bought a vintage Schwinn cruiser for bar hopping, so now the San Jose is back to dual commute/race mode:

- Mavic Ksyrium tubulars with Challenge Grifos (32mm) and 18 or 20t cog
OR
- Shimano Ultegra hubs w/ DT Swiss rims with Panaracer GravelKings (28mm) and 16t cog

- SRAM Force crankset w/ 39t ring
- Bontrager XXX seatpost
- Bontrager Evoke RL (ti-rail) saddle
- Kinesis PureCX carbon fork
- CaneCreek headset
- Bontrager RXL stem
- FSA wing compact bar
- SRAM S900 carbon levers
- LizardSkin bar tape
- Canks Bros Eggbeater 3 pedals

It rides great, weight is reasonable. I'm glad I've kept it over the years - every so often I think about selling it, but never have, and always come back to it.


----------



## winter news (Feb 27, 2014)

*40mm studded tires?*

Anyone used 40mm tires on the rear? Without moving the wheel back in the track ends to accommodate it? I'd like to put 40mm studded Kenda Klondikes; just don't know if they'll fit. Thanks!


----------



## GPcruiser (Apr 6, 2015)

winter news said:


> Anyone used 40mm tires on the rear? Without moving the wheel back in the track ends to accommodate it? I'd like to put 40mm studded Kenda Klondikes; just don't know if they'll fit. Thanks!


Here she is with WTB Nano's both 40mm front and back.


----------



## Normbilt (Jan 17, 2004)

Thousands and thousands of Miles

IMG_20150609_192029252 by Norm, on Flickr


----------



## villaphoto (Mar 15, 2004)

Reviving an old thread it seems. Anyone put an internal gear hub on their San Jose? I've had mine since 2006 and I'm thinking of building a new wheelset for it. Considering the Shimano Nexus 8 speed for the rear and a Philwood front hub, laced to some velocity Atlas'. 

Thanks!


----------



## jdg (Sep 18, 2007)

Also wanted to post to this thread as it has been a few years since my last post on the San Jose.

Have been running with riser bar and Wald Basket but moved it back to drop bars (46cm Salsa Cowbell 2s) with long pull drop levers and V-brakes.

Managed to fit WTB Riddler 45 on back and Fire Cross 45 on front but clearance is very tight especially on back. Works well for dry but not so sure about mud. I will say that the larger tires have really transformed the bike for single track. 
Am running non-tubeless version of Velocity A23 with Paul Hubs but plan to convert to tubeless with the 26" mtb rim strip and two wraps of yellow tape.


----------



## Haffassa Tempt (Jul 25, 2014)

*2007 Bianchi San Jos-8 (SS to 8-speed conversion)*

Glad to see this string has carried on. I'm finally posting my 2007. I'll apologize in advance for its length and number of pics, but I figured better to put it in one place than scatter it about. This is what I've settled on for now, but I'll comment on items I've tried and/or changed out over time and hope my experience is useful for others, especially if you want to perform an IGH conversion.








*2007 San Jos-8* -- 55cm
Fork/Headset -- Nashbar touring / Chris King
Crank/BB - Stock Sugino 172.5
Pedals -- Shimano PD-A530 
Drivetrain/Cog/Chainring -- 18T Shimano rear, stock 42T front
Bars/Stem -- FSA Metropolis/Easton EA50 120mm
Saddle/Seatpost -- Brooks C17/Miche "safety"
Brakes -- Stock Cane Creek cantis/Shimano BL-550 levers
Rims -- DT Swiss TK540 F&R, 32 hole
Hubs -- Shimano 8-spd SG-S7000 Rear, Shutter Precision Dynamo PV-8 Front, both 32hole
Tires -- Michelin Protek 700x38 (ISO 40)
Front Rack -- Civia Market Rack
Headlight -- iLumenox 6V Dynamo

Bought this bike new in 2007 and rode it stock with drop bars and 150mm stem for a couple years. I'm 5'11", 31" inseam, with long torso and arms. The bike fit fairly well with the drops, but the long stem sometimes felt a bit like a long rudder for steering. It's great now as a townie.

Tires: Since I was typically headed to off-road (or sketchy roads), the Terrainasaurus tires worked fine up until the point I started riding more on the streets--the knobs were not so good in the corners. I've ridden Specialized Nimbus (700x35) and those were long-wearing, very durable, and I only flatted once when a nail went through the rear tire--but they felt a bit dead/sluggish. I switched to Panaracer TServ Messenger (700x32) and they were quick, but did not provide as comfortable a ride as a larger tire and they seemed puny after riding 35's. I also flatted because some jerkwad dumped staples on the trail. I've settled on the Michelin Protek for now (700x38). They are comfortable, quick rolling, grippy in turns, fine on hard pack, and the reflector sidewalls add visibility at night. Though labeled as 38, the ISO sizing is actually 40, and similar to previous posters' comments on wide tires, does require lowering the pressure to install/remove due to the tight squeeze between the brake pads.







Pedals: I ran Shimano M-324 (SPD one side, platform the other), but I much prefer the A-530 currently on the bike. They are also SPD one side and platform the other, but have better fore/aft traction and stability, and anyone with a large shoe size (I'm 47-48) knows how easy it is to roll a foot off a narrow platform and how the teeth feel on a bare calf. 













Saddle: The Bianchi seat felt like riding a marshmallow. I ran a Brooks Flyer (springs) as that seemed like a reasonable idea for a bike that was being turned into more of a townie. Unfortunately, I never did get really comfortable on it as I would tend to slide toward the nose. The _cambium_ C17 is much more to my liking as it is narrower, firmer, and grippier. One thing I've noticed over the years with Brooks saddles is that they seem to fit best with the nose tipped up ever-so-slightly. Go figure.

Brakes: So I initially had the same fork shudder others have spoken of, but much less so with the replacement fork (I bought the fork because it was a closeout, had mid-fork braze-ons, and the color was a near match). I installed Kool Stop thinline pads, though I still get some squeal despite the pads being toed in. The cause of fork shudder is more likely the fork itself and the long length of the front cable between the hanger and the canti straddle/yoke. You can mount it (the cable) with a fork crown cable hanger (Tektro/Origin 8, etc., see post #334) and that may solve the problem. That is not an option for my bike because of the front rack mount. Oh well. The Shimano MTB brake levers allowed me to ditch the Cane Creek drop levers and stretchy cables and go with beefier mountain cables. This provides a very solid feel to the braking. I've got some Avid Shorty Ultimates queued up to install.































Wheels/Hubs: I am super pleased with the PV-8 Dynamo front hub and iLumenox 6V headlight. I ALWAYS have a light available for when I ride, which is good because I don't always remember to pack my NightRider. It came built up with the DT TK540 rim as a sale package from Bike Tires Direct. The rear 8-speed? Yeah, I've already got a sweet fixie and since this was going to be my main townie ride and maybe do some overnight light touring, I wanted a few extra gears. I had the rear stays/dropouts cold set at the LBS to fit the new Shimano Alfine SG-7000 8-spd hub. I had Ben's Cycle build it with a rim/spoke combo to match the front.

Shifting/Gearing: Got the new Alfine shifter to go with the hub. The challenge was determining where and how to mount the cable before cutting pieces I might regret. I chose the right seatstay as this allowed for a clean run from the shifter, along the top tube, and then down the seatstay. If you try this conversion, make sure you have the correct Shimano Internal Hub Small Parts Kit (I used the blue and green anti-rotation washers for proper alignment). This is not an inconsequential investment, but a heckuvalot cheaper than jumping all-in for the Alfine 11-spd or even a 14-spd Rohloff. As it is, this thing is quiet and shifts like butter. If I've done my calculations correctly, gear inches should be in the neighborhood of 33.4 (1st) / 40.3 (2nd) / 47.3 (3rd) / 53.6 (4th) / 63.0 (5th) / 76.9 (6th) / 89.5 (7th) / 102.1 (8th) using a 42x18 combo. I typically cruise around town in 5th and 6th gear, which is 15-ish to 18ish mph at ~80 rpm. I intentionally selected the gearing so I would primarily be in 5th (1 to 1 ratio) and higher because the hub has a slight delay between 4th and 5th--a result of the internals shifting from one planetary to gear to the other. 1st - 4th are served by one internal gear, 5th - 8th are served by another.



















Bars: I was riding Civia Loring before I installed the Metropolis . The Loring's piano black finish was gorgeous and I liked the heads-up position for visibility when riding around town. As much as I liked the look of an upright English 3-spd, the 80-degree bend made for a nearly straight-back pull (nearly parallel to the top tube), which was not helpful for quickly getting up to speed. The Metropolis has a good bend (46 degrees) that allows for power and comfort. Flipped over, the 32mm drop feels right and the flat center section provides another place to grip for a change of pace on longer rides.

Rack: Yes, it is yuuuuge. It carries two bags of groceries or other things and provides an "out front" place and proper height for me to mount the headlight for best pattern. Nuff said.
Guy Hanging From Seat?: That's "Maru-bo". He is the hero of "Making Sure You Never Run Out of Gas". 

Hope this is useful info.


----------



## nowayjose (May 26, 2020)

bringing this thread back up another time... 

The San Jose.

what cranks can and cant work? i have the rear spacing at 130 no problem.
I have a pair of Paul Comp Royals id love to have on there but im slapping the frame. this has been a big thing ive been trying to really figure out but no real info from actual San Jose riders.


----------



## *OneSpeed* (Oct 18, 2013)

nowayjose said:


> bringing this thread back up another time...
> 
> The San Jose.
> 
> ...


"Slapping" the frame? You mean the crank arm is contacting the chainstay? Pics would help.

If that's the case ^ you likely need a wider square taper BB.

Sounds like you widened the rear hub spacing? You will also need to move the chainline out to match.

Assuming the stock BB is still in the frame you'll either need to measure it or remove it to determine how wide it is, then get a wider BB.


----------



## rob1035 (Apr 20, 2007)

I had to space out my 175mm cranks a little bit to make sure they cleared the stays, at least I think I did. It was like 5 years ago


----------



## nowayjose (May 26, 2020)

yes i ended up having to use a complete different crankset 

wound up tossing a SRAM Force 1 on there 44t running to a 14t cog. 

seems nobody has a actual detailed list of what cranks work with the SJ. 

pretty annoying how everybody says leave the stock crank on there etc etc... like some of us dont wanna be normal and convenient lol. I wanna ride trail, alley, grass fields, shitty miami side streets or even main streets... nothing conventional about that at all. 

eventually im just going to call it a day and toss some White Industries chrome cranks on there and call it a day. but what a trial and error building this bike up has been during covid. 

I refuse to go to a bike shop and pay the ridiculous prices and to have china products tossed on. so stubborn but ive learned alot. wouldnt change this bike for any other one. esp since i can rock 44 tires on there like its nothing or toss some 28 on for the road! 

this frame and 3 wheelsets is proving to give me all of the versatility i need with the ease of popping the QR skewers off and tossing a new set of wheels on. ADVENTURE SET! plus traveling with it is easy with a hard case. 

and SJ owners out there (not people who think that know what might work on one) that have a different set of cranks other than the stock... please chime in with BB and crankset wisdom!!! 

looking to toss a phil BB on here sometime soon even if i have to have phil custom it.


----------

